# Pandas als neue WoW Rasse? "Nebel von Pandaria"



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

Grade bei mmo-champion aufgetaucht. Wollte euch fix nur darüber Informieren.

*Update* - For the record, the international codes 009 and 041 only seems to appear on Blizzard's online games trademarks. This isn't a book or anything like that. It appears incredibly likely based on previous trademarks obtained by Blizzard that this is the next expansion. 

*Mists of Pandaria*
Blizzard just trademarked a very interesting "Mists of Pandaria".


Gruß

MMO-CHAMPION Link


----------



## Lucelia (3. August 2011)

*win*

und jetzt her mit den Pandaren-Klassen Wardancer, Brewmaster und Transcendent! Ich würde ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken rerollen,allein für's Fell


----------



## orkman (3. August 2011)

ob hier was wares dran is ... link is mal echt


----------



## Lucelia (3. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ob hier was wares dran is ... link is mal echt



dieses Wochenende ist das European Invitational und 22. Oktober kommt die Blizzcon - wir werden's bald genug erfahren. Die Patentanmeldung liest sich jedoch 1:1 wie die von WotLK, und daher ist das ganze mehr als nur wahrscheinlich


----------



## Moktheshock (3. August 2011)

Würde zu der Aussage passen das wir auf der Blizzcon in sachen WoW was großes erwarten können^^


----------



## orkman (3. August 2011)

Lucelia schrieb:


> dieses Wochenende ist das European Invitational und 22. Oktober kommt die Blizzcon - wir werden's bald genug erfahren. Die Patentanmeldung liest sich jedoch 1:1 wie die von WotLK, und daher ist das ganze mehr als nur wahrscheinlich



ja sowieso ... abwarten und tee trinken ...jedoch kann man son text auch einfach faelschen .. kA ob man das original auf ner patentseite sehen kann (sofern sowas existiert ^^)


----------



## orkman (3. August 2011)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Würde zu der Aussage passen das wir auf der Blizzcon in sachen WoW was großes erwarten können^^



und "gross" ist da relativ .. bloss mit pandas kann blizz die karre net aus dem dreck ziehen ... aber das is nur meine bescheide meinung


----------



## lolGER61095 (3. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja sowieso ... abwarten und tee trinken ...jedoch kann man son text auch einfach faelschen .. kA ob man das original auf ner patentseite sehen kann (sofern sowas existiert ^^)



http://tess2.uspto.g...4005:h6pqpe.5.1


----------



## Bismark72 (3. August 2011)

Nach den Worgen ist jedenfalls alles möglich. Nu kann man Hunde spielen, Katzen ja eh schon lange, oh, Bären ja eigentlich auch... jetzt die Pandas dazu. Vielleicht kommt ja als Pendant zu den Pandaren noch das Killerkaninchen als spielbare Rasse.  

Mir soll's egal sein, sind eh nur ein paar Pixel und das Spiel wird sich dadurch nicht verändern. Irgendwie wird's mir aber doch ein bisschen zu knuffig-knautschig.


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. August 2011)

Oh wie geil. Ich hab immer gehofft, daß Pandaren kommen. Spielbar oder nicht is mir wurscht.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2011)

FÜR PANDARIA!


----------



## MoonFrost (3. August 2011)

Wie viele hater hier immernoch im forum rumeiern obwohl das spiel *soooo schlecht ist* ist schon lustig.

Also ich würd Pandaria echt cool finden, obwohl ich mir das eher als Startgebiet vorstelle (siehe Goblins). Und das sie spielbar wären würd ja irgendwie die Regel Rasse->Klasse->Rasse->Klasse kaputt machen. Egal ich hoffe nur das die Pandaren zur Horde kommen. Passt einfach besser. Und In 3minipandas aufteilen pls als Rassenfähigkeit xD siehe wc3


----------



## Parabella (3. August 2011)

Denke nicht das sie als eigenes Volk kommen sondern wie der DK als Heldenklasse.

D.h es wird evt. 1 Pandaklasse eben (Mönch evt. da er am meisten unterschied zu den vorhanden klassen hätte von meiner sicht aus) die Horde oder Ally nehmen kann.
Wie das dann getrennt wird das man im pvp net verzweifelt versucht den eigenen panda zu klopfen ka.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2011)

Ich würde mir ja Pandaria als neuen Content erhoffen. Stellt euch vor:

Pandaren landen, um Hilfe zu ersuchen, da sie gerade gegen einen großen Feind kämpfen, den sie alleine nicht besiegen können. Pandaria war einst ein friedlicher Ort. Die Pandaren haben sich bewusst aus den Kämpfen herausgehalten, wollten sich nicht einmischen. Nachdem jedoch Todesschwinge (die Geschichte spielt kurz nach Todesschwinges Tod/Verbannung) nun besiegt ist, glauben sie, das wir ihnen tatsächlich bei ihrem "Problem-(Bär?)" helfen könnten.

So beginnt die Reise auf die unerforschte Insel.

Dschungel. Der Kontinent ähnlich groß wie Nordend. Aus der Mitte ragt ein riesiger Vulkan. Nebelschwaden überall verheißen nichts gutes. Pandaren scheinen mächtig zu sein. Gefährlichste und merkwürdigste Kreaturen, schlangenartige Wesen, riesige Bienen, blaue Tiger auf Stufe 86-90. Mittendrin die Allianz und die Horde. Es erwartet uns echte Romantik. Ein Treffen mit Pocacolumbus, ganz neue Fraktionen, ein echtes Dschungelkind, ein einsamer Bewohner auf einer Nebeninsel und eine verschollene Fraktion: Die Nordender, die eigentlich nur einen schnelleren Weg nach Nordend finden wollten...


DAS WÄRE SOOO GEIL!


----------



## Russelkurt (3. August 2011)

und nachher wird nur der gnomendruide eingeführt und der panda ist seine bärenform^^ das killerkaninchen seine katzenform, die kampfwachtel ist die moonkinform und das mauerblümchen ist dann das bäumchen xD


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2011)

Ach komm, so unrealistisch ist meine Version doch gar nicht. Ich würde sie mir wirklich wünschen.


----------



## Varagon (3. August 2011)

Den Panda gab es auch schon in WC3FT als spielbaren Helden also warum nicht.


----------



## Problembeere (3. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja Pandaria als neuen Content erhoffen. Stellt euch vor:
> 
> Pandaren landen, um Hilfe zu ersuchen, da sie gerade gegen einen großen Feind kämpfen, den sie alleine nicht besiegen können. Pandaria war einst ein friedlicher Ort. Die Pandaren haben sich bewusst aus den Kämpfen herausgehalten, wollten sich nicht einmischen. Nachdem jedoch Todesschwinge (die Geschichte spielt kurz nach Todesschwinges Tod/Verbannung) nun besiegt ist, glauben sie, das wir ihnen tatsächlich bei ihrem "Problem-(*Beere*!)" helfen könnten.
> [...]



fixed


----------



## kaerlon (3. August 2011)

Oh Gott, diese Vorstellung, dass sich alles nurnoch um PANDAS?! dreht, das geht garnicht :O


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Nicht "Pandas" - Pandaren...die sind zwar vom Aussehen vll. "niedlich" aber ansonsten sind sie das nicht wirklich


----------



## floppydrive (3. August 2011)

Und wieder hat sich die Liste bestätigt, war ja klar 






> - Draenor Set [TBC]
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> ...


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. August 2011)

Verzeiht meine Ironie. Ich mag WoW, ich mag Warcarft und ja, ich mag auch Pandaren. Fand die immer cool. Aber... das muß jetzt mal gesagt werden.

Neulich bei Blizzard im Hauptquartier. Chefetage, Sitzungsraum. Ein paar Menschen sitzen um einen schweren polierten schwarzen Holztisch auf teuren Ledersesseln. Brainstorming, das Thema lautet Gewinnmaximierung.
Nachdem man auf die Idee der Diablo-3-Auktionshaus-Euro-Melkmaschine kam, mußten weitere Ideen her, immerhin sollte der Holztisch zu einem Goldtisch werden.
Ein nervös schauender Mann erhebt sich. "Wie wäre es mit Housing in nächsten Addon. Die Community wünscht sich dies seit Beginn. Wir könnten ein Basishaus für alle anbieten und Upgrades, also größere Häuser, bestimmt Einrichtungsgegenstände und so weiter könnten dann kostenpflichtig werden." 
Es erklingt Gemurmel, man hört solche Phrasen wie "zu viel Programmierarbeit", "keine Lust", "zu teuer" und "wohin, zum Teufel nochmal?". Der Mann setzt sich wieder.
Auf der anderen Seite steht eine Frau auf. "Wie wäre es mit Pandaren?". Der Mann an der Frontseite des großen Tisches schaut erstaunt auf. "Warum Pandaren?". Die Frau antwortet: "Ganz einfach. Wenig Programmierarbeit und eine vorläufige Schätzung hat ergeben, dass 25% aller Spieler eine Charakteranpassung durchführen würde. Abzüglich aller Spesen wäre das ein Reingewinn von etwa 20 Millionen Euro.". Lächelnd setzt sich die Frau...


----------



## Technocrat (3. August 2011)

Und wer immer noch glaubt, Pandas wären Weicheier oder gar süß und niedlich, muß sich unbeding den Film "Kung Fu Panda" reintun, da wird ihm gezeigt, wo der Bartel den Most holt


----------



## Benon (3. August 2011)

ICh würde auch mal behaupten das man sie nicht selbst spielen kann. Die Erweiterungen waren bis jetzt:

BC: 2 Rassen
Wotlk: 1 Klasse
Cata: 2 Rassen

Ich denke wenn überhaupt dann würd es nur eine neue Klasse geben. 

Aber das Addon an sich finde ich nicht verkehrt, es wird wahrscheinlich ein China-angehauchtes Addon. Und bedenkt man das wir in Cata auch ne menge komische Questgeber ala katzen-4Beiner-Humanoiden werden Pandaren da nicht soo komisch wirken 

Nur beim Thema des Addons bin ich sehr stutzig, da es nicht das war was ich erwartet hätte. Nach dem Lichking und Todesschwinge hätte ich evtl wie viele anderen an den Traum oder aber an ein Unterwasseraddon gedacht. Aber stören würdes mich nicht, sofern es gut umgesetzt wird 

LG Benon


----------



## Nimbe (3. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Verzeiht meine Ironie. Ich mag WoW, ich mag Warcarft und ja, ich mag auch Pandaren. Fand die immer cool. Aber... das muß jetzt mal gesagt werden.
> 
> Neulich bei Blizzard im Hauptquartier. Chefetage, Sitzungsraum. Ein paar Menschen sitzen um einen schweren polierten schwarzen Holztisch auf teuren Ledersesseln. Brainstorming, das Thema lautet Gewinnmaximierung.
> Nachdem man auf die Idee der Diablo-3-Auktionshaus-Euro-Melkmaschine kam, mußten weitere Ideen her, immerhin sollte der Holztisch zu einem Goldtisch werden.
> ...



XD So wird es sein jaja 


BTT: NAja wenn der asiatische Flair gut umgesetzt wird hab ich nix dagegen, wobei ich mich frage, warum jeder Planet was asiatisches braucht -.- Hoffe, dass was in richtung Südmeer und den Defias Piraten kommt. Pandaren sind niedlich und so aber als Questgegner oder sogar als Raidgegner??? Ehrlich Blizzard! SOllen nur noch 12-jährige WoW zocken? 

Aber vielleicht ist das auch der Plan von Blizz. die Kinder sollen wow spielen und die Erwachsenen dann TITAN welches dann ab 18 sein wird^^


----------



## Kyrador (3. August 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> wobei ich mich frage, warum jeder Planet was asiatisches braucht -.-



Noch nie in Darnassus gewesen? Die Architektur strotzt doch nur so vor asiatischem Einschlag...


----------



## Avolus (3. August 2011)

Da Pandaren warscheinlich dann der Horde angehören würden, wären mit Sicherheit viele Allianz-Spieler angepisst.
Immerhin ist das nicht so ein Larifari-Volk, sondern eines welches recht hohe Abwechslung in's Spiel bringen würde.
Womit könnte dann die Allianz als neues Volk auftrumpfen?
Menschen, die von einer Zecke gebissen wurden?

Neues Volk? - Quatsch.
Neue Fraktion wie bspw. die Kaluak? - Möglich

Man muss auch - auch wenn es sich um Blizzard handelt - realistisch bleiben.


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Pandaren als spielbare Rasse? Schwierig, schwierig, die chinesische Regierung steht nicht wirklich darauf, ihr "Nationaltier" (jeder auf dieser Welt lebende Panda ist Eigentum der Volksrepublik China) mit japanisch anmutender Rüstung zu sehen...

Edit: Wir werden vielleicht Pandaria zu Gesicht bekommen, wir werden aber keine Pandaren spielen können vermute ich


----------



## Kyrador (3. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Die Frau antwortet: "Ganz einfach. Wenig Programmierarbeit und eine vorläufige Schätzung hat ergeben, dass 25% aller Spieler eine Charakteranpassung durchführen würde. Abzüglich aller Spesen wäre das ein Reingewinn von etwa 20 Millionen Euro.". Lächelnd setzt sich die Frau...



Hmmm... ich frage mich gerade, wieso ein Pandaren-Setting wenig Programmierarbeit erfordern würde? Bis dato habe ich ingame noch keinen Pandaren gesehen, ergo bräuchte es ein komplett neues Modell. Dann haben die Pandaren sicher eine ganz eigene Architektur, somit muss man da was neues programmieren/designen. Die Flora und Fauna von Pandaria ist sicher auch nicht exakt die gleiche wie bei uns, usw.usf.
Stell also keine argumentfreien Behauptungen auf.


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

ich würde mich sehr über pandaria freuen  
mochte den Brewmaster schon in wc3 sehr und der ist alles andere als knuffig mit seinem Breath of Fire und Drunken Haze ;D 

Das Gebiet Pandaria wurde in WC3 nie so wirklich offen gelegt, man kennt es nur durch den Brewmaster und es wäre überaus cool seine Heimat zu sehen. 

Wenn man an WC3 zurück denkt wären die Pandaren vermutlich eher Horde, der Brewmaster hat damals Thrall geholfen zusammen mit dem Beastmaster ;-) 

Den Panda als Klasse wie soll das dann aussehen? Ähnlich wie ein Krieger-Mönch, also im endeffekt ein Pala? 
Oder dann doch eher ein Kampfmagier?



> Ich würde mir ja Pandaria als neuen Content erhoffen. Stellt euch vor:
> 
> Pandaren landen, um Hilfe zu ersuchen, da sie gerade gegen einen großen Feind kämpfen, den sie alleine nicht besiegen können. Pandaria war einst ein friedlicher Ort. Die Pandaren haben sich bewusst aus den Kämpfen herausgehalten, wollten sich nicht einmischen. Nachdem jedoch Todesschwinge (die Geschichte spielt kurz nach Todesschwinges Tod/Verbannung) nun besiegt ist, glauben sie, das wir ihnen tatsächlich bei ihrem "Problem-(Bär?)" helfen könnten.
> 
> ...



Fände ich auch sehr geil  und passen würde es auch ;-)


----------



## Benon (3. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich frage mich gerade, wieso ein Pandaren-Setting wenig Programmierarbeit erfordern würde? Bis dato habe ich ingame noch keinen Pandaren gesehen, ergo bräuchte es ein komplett neues Modell. Dann haben die Pandaren sicher eine ganz eigene Architektur, somit muss man da was neues programmieren/designen. Die Flora und Fauna von Pandaria ist sicher auch nicht exakt die gleiche wie bei uns, usw.usf.
> Stell also keine argumentfreien Behauptungen auf.



Naja gut ein Model wäre schon da in Petform (der kungfu mönch panda^^)

Aber ansonsten denke ich auch(obwohl es ja eh ein witz war von Valdrasiala), jedes Addon wird in etwa gleichviel Programmierarbeit erfordern.


----------



## Benon (3. August 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Den Panda als Klasse wie soll das dann aussehen? Ähnlich wie ein Krieger-Mönch, also im endeffekt ein Pala?
> Oder dann doch eher ein Kampfmagier?



Wahrscheinlich ein Mönch den du entweder auf Stab oder auf unbewaffnet skillen kannst  3er talenttree ist dann bierbrauen^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (3. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Verzeiht meine Ironie. Ich mag WoW, ich mag Warcarft und ja, ich mag auch Pandaren. Fand die immer cool. Aber... das muß jetzt mal gesagt werden.
> 
> Neulich bei Blizzard im Hauptquartier. Chefetage, Sitzungsraum. Ein paar Menschen sitzen um einen schweren polierten schwarzen Holztisch auf teuren Ledersesseln. Brainstorming, das Thema lautet Gewinnmaximierung.
> Nachdem man auf die Idee der Diablo-3-Auktionshaus-Euro-Melkmaschine kam, mußten weitere Ideen her, immerhin sollte der Holztisch zu einem Goldtisch werden.
> ...



Igitt, wie kann ein privat Wirtschaftliches Unternehmen bloss an Gewinnmaximierung denken. Geht ja mal garnicht^^

Blizz ist kein Wohlfahrtsunternehmen, sie wollen Geld verdienen. Sie stellen ein Produkt her, verkaufen es und entwickeln es weiter...Ich würde es auch nicht anders machen als Manager in einem Unternehmen.


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

also was ich gerade in der Lore von Buffed gelesen habe. 

Würden Pandas dann wohl doch eher bei der Allianz sein und vermutlich als Rasse mit folgenden Klassen: Krieger, Priester, Jäger, (Neue klasse?!), Shami?! Bierfässer als Totmes  , DK kommen... alles andere würde sich nicht wirklich erschließen xD 

Evtl auch eine neue Hybrid-Klasse für die Allianz und die Horde erhält ebenfalls eine neue Rasse + klasse (Rasse von Rexxar bekannt? bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher) 
Dann wären wir wieder bei Classic als nur die Allianz Pala hatte und nur die Horde Shami hatte - fände ich persönlich cool


----------



## Philistyne (3. August 2011)

Also ich würd mich wahnsinnig über die Pandaren freuen. Sehen doch schick aus und wer sagt denn das sie trotz Niedlichkeitsfaktor nicht auch super Fighter werden können ? Ich persönlich würde mir aber um mehr Spannung in die WoW Geschichte zu bringen eine dritte spielbare Fraktion wünschen. Vielleicht machen die Pandaren ja als erstes Volk einer 3. Fraktion den Anfang. Das früher oder später andere Rassen beigefügt werden. Als reine Heldenklasse ,glaube ich, kommen sie nicht da man aus jedem Volk wie beim Todesritter auch einen Helden aussuchen kann. Eigentlich sind die Pandaren ja eine neutrale Fraktion. Vielleicht kann man Braumeister als neuen Beruf erlernen ? Wer weiß ? Warten wir also ab und lassen uns überraschen was Blizzard für uns bereit halten mag !


----------



## Vanitra (3. August 2011)

"Mists of Pandaria" würde übersetzt soviel wie "Die Nebel von Pandaria". Klingt als neuer Addon Name gar nicht mal so schlecht. Bisher war es immer so das Blizz erst die Marke/den Namen registriert hat und dann das Addon dazu rauskam. Ich gehe aber davon aus das Pandaren nicht spielbar sein werden, sondern eher eins der Völker bei denen man questen kann, wie die Kalu'ak in WotLK. Wir sehen gespannt auf die Blizzcon


----------



## Plaigor (3. August 2011)

Ich behaupte einfach mal das pandaren spielbar sein werden und es die erste Rassen/Klasse sein wird

Man wird den kleinen Padaren Braumeister auf lvl 55 anfangen in einem kleinen vorort ihrer Hauptstadt im laufe der qs lernt man die gerade am strand gelandeten Völker der Allianz und Horde kennen am ende seiner qs reihe die mit lv 58 endet entschließt sich unser Pandar nichtmehr unparteiisch zu sein und schließt sich Horde Oder Allianz an in Sw oder Og stehen dann Pandarenbotschafter die dem Braumeister neue dinge beibringen die Pandaran an sich bekommen jedoch auf Pandaria zwischen den 86-90er mobs eine eigene Hauptstadt in der sowohl Horden Pandas als auch Allianz Pandas sich herumtreiben diese stadt ist ebenso die neue Hauptstadt der erweiterung und der leiter der Stadt ist der König der Pandaren unser alter freund Chen Sturmbräu


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Evtl auch eine neue Hybrid-Klasse für die Allianz und die Horde erhält ebenfalls eine neue Rasse + klasse (Rasse von Rexxar bekannt? bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher)



Ja Rasse bekannt - Mok'Nathal
Du hilfst ihm sogar im Schergrat sich mit seinem Vater und Volk zu versöhnen


----------



## Vanitra (3. August 2011)

Wenn überhaupt wird der Braumeister Bonus eher sowas sein wie eine Volksfähigkeit von +15 aufs Kochen. 

Pandaren werden aber wohl nicht spielbar sein, da es sonst Problem auf dem chinesischen Markt geben wird. Außerdem gab es bereits in Cata 2 neue Rassen und somit gibt es entweder eine neue Heldenklasse oder eben gar nichts, aber keine neue Rasse!


----------



## Harokto (3. August 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Und wieder hat sich die Liste bestätigt, war ja klar


nur gut das derjenige der die liste "erstellt" hat schon sehr bald nach derem herauskommen gesagt hat das es nur ein fake war um die leute zu ärgern 

die rasse von rexxar ist meines wissens nach bekannt .. halb orc halb oger 


und jetzt mal ganz im ernst .... als witziges addon würde das ca. die hälfte  der zeit von cata die leute "begeistern" ... danach wäre der witz ausgelutscht und nur noch echte hardcoreleutchen zocken ... 

auf der offiziellen blizz seite gab es damals ein interview mit dem kerl von blizz der die pandaren erfunden hat ... er hat damals bestätigt dass es nur ein witz war .... und dementsprechend dazu nichts mehr rauskommen soll ..

allen andern falls würde man daraus ableiten können wie ernst diese interviews sind die blizzard mit seinen mitarbeitern führt ..

und ja ich zocke noch aktiv wow ... ich hasse blizzard nich ... nur malte ... und ja ich werde einer der hardcorezocker sein die dann noch zocken einfach weil ich tausendmal über einen witz lachen kann   




Tante Edit meint: was ich mir allerdings vorstellen kann ist ein zwischenpatch wie die zandalaridinger ... dann würd es auch mit der witzzeit hinkommen 
oder vllt hat es auch was mit wc4 zu tun ?... wer weiß wer weiß


----------



## Vanitra (3. August 2011)

btw wie wäre es wenn dieser registierte Name gar nichts mit WoW zu tun hat, sondern für ein anderes Spiel gedacht ist?


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Vanitra schrieb:


> btw wie wäre es wenn dieser registierte Name gar nichts mit WoW zu tun hat, sondern für ein anderes Spiel gedacht ist?



Only time will show...

Beide internationalen Codes wurden bisher nur in Zusammenhang mit Onlinegames bzw. dem BlizzCast verwendet... alles darüber hinaus ist aktuell Spekulation


----------



## Yarennor (3. August 2011)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal das pandaren spielbar sein werden und es die erste Rassen/Klasse sein wird
> 
> Man wird den kleinen Padaren Braumeister auf lvl 55 anfangen in einem kleinen vorort ihrer Hauptstadt im laufe der qs lernt man die gerade am strand gelandeten Völker der Allianz und Horde kennen am ende seiner qs reihe die mit lv 58 endet entschließt sich unser Pandar nichtmehr unparteiisch zu sein und schließt sich Horde Oder Allianz an in Sw oder Og stehen dann Pandarenbotschafter die dem Braumeister neue dinge beibringen die Pandaran an sich bekommen jedoch auf Pandaria zwischen den 86-90er mobs eine eigene Hauptstadt in der sowohl Horden Pandas als auch Allianz Pandas sich herumtreiben diese stadt ist ebenso die neue Hauptstadt der erweiterung und der leiter der Stadt ist der König der Pandaren unser alter freund Chen Sturmbräu




Das ist bis jetzt die einzige Vorhersage/Vermutung die ich für gut durchdacht halte. Auf diese oder ähnliche Art könnte es Blizzard wirklich gestalten.


----------



## Imba-Noob (3. August 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Und wieder hat sich die Liste bestätigt, war ja klar



Du hast sicherlich schon bemerkt, dass die Liste seit Cata nicht mehr stimmt? Dass die List Original ist, ist mittlerweile unbestritten. Allerdings handelt es sich um eine Blaupause aus der Zeit der WoW-Entwicklung. Du musst ja ein Grundkonstrukt haben und wissen, was so ungefähr vorkommen soll. Da nicht immer alles viele Jahre im Voraus planbar ist und Blizzard auf die Community reagiert hat, ist die Liste seit Cata nicht mehr akuell.


----------



## Shaila (3. August 2011)

Der Tag musste früher oder später kommen, ich wusste es. Wenn es wahr ist, dann lach ich über jene, die Pandaren immer für unmöglich gehalten haben. 

Das Volk hat einfach viel zu viel Potential, als es nicht einzubauen und viel zu viele Fans um es ungenutzt zu lassen. Die einzig wirklich schwierige Frage: Horde oder Allianz? Egal welche Fraktion, viele werden unzufrieden sein. Also werden sie entweder nicht spielbar sein, oder aber Blizzard lässt sich ein wirklich innovatives neues System einfallen. Aber ich denke nicht das sie soweit gehen.


----------



## HolyTauren (3. August 2011)

Ich denke eher das die Panderen uns zu neuen Heldenklasse "ausbilden". Ihre Insel wurde von den Naga erorbert und die Pandaren lehren nun der Allianz und der Horde die Wege der neuen Heldenklassen (Mönch z.B. Hybrid aus Meele und Heiler, so wie der Disziplin Baum des Priesters auch als Mönch angedacht war) Also denke ich das Azshara der Bösewicht der Erweiterung sein wird. Evtl auch was von dem Alten Gott N'zoth? Gebiete wie "Tel'Abim",Kul'Tiras und das Grab von Sargeras wären möglich. Evtl auch Zandalar.



Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Dass die List Original ist, ist mittlerweile unbestritten. Allerdings handelt es sich um eine Blaupause aus der Zeit der WoW-Entwicklung. Du musst ja ein Grundkonstrukt haben und wissen, was so ungefähr vorkommen soll. Da nicht immer alles viele Jahre im Voraus planbar ist und Blizzard auf die Community reagiert hat, ist die Liste seit Cata nicht mehr akuell.



Genau das stimmt nicht. Ein Fan hat die Liste erstellt


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal das pandaren spielbar sein werden und es die erste Rassen/Klasse sein wird
> 
> Man wird den kleinen Padaren Braumeister auf lvl 55 anfangen in einem kleinen vorort ihrer Hauptstadt im laufe der qs lernt man die gerade am strand gelandeten Völker der Allianz und Horde kennen am ende seiner qs reihe die mit lv 58 endet entschließt sich unser Pandar nichtmehr unparteiisch zu sein und schließt sich Horde Oder Allianz an in Sw oder Og stehen dann Pandarenbotschafter die dem Braumeister neue dinge beibringen die Pandaran an sich bekommen jedoch auf Pandaria zwischen den 86-90er mobs eine eigene Hauptstadt in der sowohl Horden Pandas als auch Allianz Pandas sich herumtreiben diese stadt ist ebenso die neue Hauptstadt der erweiterung und der leiter der Stadt ist der König der Pandaren unser alter freund Chen Sturmbräu




auch ein nettes setup  



			
				Derulu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Rasse bekannt - Mok'Nathal
> Du hilfst ihm sogar im Schergrat sich mit seinem Vater und Volk zu versöhnen



danke. 

wäre also möglich wie oben geschrieben mit horde + alli jeweils was eigenes zu erhalten. 

Dritte Fraktion schließ ich komplett aus, wäre doch irgendwie komisch wenn ein 25-Mann Raid dann nur aus Pandas besteht. 
Und das PvP müsste zum Teil auch komplett umgestellt werden.


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

ich bezweifel das der name etwas mit einem WC4 zu tun haben könnte....
Meines wissen soll hier nämlich nichts nachkommen! 

schade eig.  
Die Story könnte hier besser erzählt werden....

EDIT: 
war wohl etwas zu schnell sry für doppel-post^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Stell also keine argumentfreien Behauptungen auf.



Lese er meinen Post erneut, diesmal auch den ersten Satz. 
Übrigens... Ein neues Model herzustellen dürfte einfacher sein als Housing. Aber das ist nebensächlich, da es ohnehin nur Ironie von mir war.



dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Igitt, wie kann ein privat Wirtschaftliches Unternehmen bloss an Gewinnmaximierung denken. Geht ja mal garnicht^^
> Blizz ist kein Wohlfahrtsunternehmen, sie wollen Geld verdienen. Sie stellen ein Produkt her, verkaufen es und entwickeln es weiter...Ich würde es auch nicht anders machen als Manager in einem Unternehmen.



Du bitte auch 



Benon schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten denke ich auch(obwohl es ja eh ein witz war von Valdrasiala), jedes Addon wird in etwa gleichviel Programmierarbeit erfordern.



Korrekt 

Freu mich auf ein Addon mit Pandaren. Aber dann brauch ich definitiv den elften Charakterslot! Volkswechsel - nein danke!Charakter löschen kommt nicht in Frage. Und auf nem anderen Server fange ich nicht an.


----------



## Shruikahn (3. August 2011)

Also ich persönlich fände Pandaren nicht schlecht,nur wäre es aus meiner Sicht etwas zu fad ein "ganzes Addon" mit Pandaren zu bestücken.

Ich meine noch eine "animale" Rasse wäre ziemlich langweilig,da es mit den Worgen(Hund/Wolf) und den Druiden(Bär,Raubkatze,Eule,Katze,Seelöwe,Baum) für meine Verhältnisse schon genügend "Tiere" gibt, womit aber auch die Frage geklärt wäre,wo man diese Pandaren wiederfinden würde, nämlich bei der Horde, weil es auf Hordenseite lediglich eine "Kuh" zu spielen gibt und auf der Allianzseite wie erwähnt Dudu und Worg. 

Zudem fände ich,auch wenn die Pandaren keine "süßen,knuffigen" Charaktere werden sollten, es ziemlich langweilig noch so nen Baumknuddler zu spielen.

Die nächste Frage wäre,welche Rolle er spielen würde, da würde ich aber eher auf Heiler und DD tippen, einfach weil der DK schon Tank werden durfte. Einen asiatischen Flair würde ich mir aber nicht wünschen und wie die Welt aussehen würde (vielleicht wie das Schlingendorntal?!). 

Ich würde mir diese Erweiterung eher als Patch vorstellen, so wie die Feuerlande, mit einem eigens dafür geschaffenen Raum,wie Die Geschmolzene Front, der dann meinetwegen auch asiatisch gestaltet werden kann.

An sich wäre das Addon ja mit einer neuen Klasse versehen, jedoch würden dann die Pandaren nicht reinpassen, weil die wie ihr ja alle wisst ein sehr markantes Aussehen haben und somit eher als Rasse passen würden, insofern es nicht als Patch vorgesehen ist.

Wie gesagt ich wüsste nicht wie dann die neuen Gebiete aussehen sollten.... Sholazarbecken,Schlingendorntal und Hyjal als 5-10 neue Gebiete?! für mich undenkbar. Dass Pandaren bösartig sind, kann sein,ich spiel von Blizz nichts anderes als WoW, wie dann aber die Gebiete aussehen sollen?! Ein von Panda-Ninjas,die aussehen wie Defias, verseuchter Kontinent, oder Pandas die aussehen wie Hunnen oder Perser.

Jetzt wo ich es gerade schreibe, Hunnen waren brutale Asiaten und Perser Asiaten mit "magischem" Wissen, was so viel wie Pyrotechnik bedeuten soll. So unpassend wäre es dann doch nicht. Dafür müssten die Menschen als Rasse jedoch auch eine asiatische Variante bekommen, um einmal die brutale Hunnenseite und die mit Magievertrauter Perserseite wiederzugeben. Dann wäre aber die Theorie bezüglich Heiler und DD hinfällig und würde sich in wiedermals Tank DD umwandeln.

Naja viele Theorien,viel geschichtliches. Wir werdens schon noch erleben,bis dahin viel Spaß an Cata.


----------



## Firun (3. August 2011)

Und diese Rasse spielt man dann auf beiden Seiten oder wird das eine komplett neue Fraktion die mit Horde und Allianz nichts zu tun hat?


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. August 2011)

Bei den Pandaren könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man sich die Seite aussucht und diese somit auf beiden Seiten spielbar sind. Vielleicht als "Helden(klasse)rasse", wie einige schon dachten.


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

Shruikahn schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich fände Pandaren nicht schlecht,nur wäre es aus meiner Sicht etwas zu fad ein "ganzes Addon" mit Pandaren zu bestücken.
> 
> Ich meine noch eine "animale" Rasse wäre ziemlich langweilig,da es mit den Worgen(Hund/Wolf) und den Druiden(Bär,Raubkatze,Eule,Katze,Seelöwe,Baum) für meine Verhältnisse schon genügend "Tiere" gibt, womit aber auch die Frage geklärt wäre,wo man diese Pandaren wiederfinden würde, nämlich bei der Horde, weil es auf Hordenseite lediglich eine "Kuh" zu spielen gibt und auf der Allianzseite wie erwähnt Dudu und Worg.
> 
> ...




Bei dem Punkt mit der Horde muss ich dir wiedersprechen. 
Die Pandas würden eher zur Allianz gehen, da sie sich mit den Zwergen eher verbunden fühlen aufgrund der Braukunst. Ein anderer Aspekt ist auch noch, dass die Pandaren es bevorzugen mit Völkern zu arbeiten die sich "selbst gefunden haben" sprich in ihrer Tradition etc. leben was auch wieder auf eine ähnlichkeit zurück führt. 

Die Pandas waren noch vor der Teilung von Azeroth da. Zusammen mit den kurenai glaub ich, kann mich aber irren. Als diese jedoch Machtgieriger wurden und sich mehr der Magie verschrieben sind die Pandaren losgezogen auf eine bis jetzt nicht entdeckte Insel welche Pandaria getauft wurde. 
Darum wäre es auch unwahrscheinlich dass das Becken ein lvl 5 - 10 Gebiet werden würde. 

Es wäre ein neuer Kontinent dabei wie Nordend oder die Scherbenwelt. Der Content wäre wenn es denn eine neue Rasse geben sollte schon mit lvl 1 zu betreten, wenn es aber wie oben schonmal erwähnt eine Rassen-Klasse wird,
Sprich die Klasse Brewmaster o.ä. kann nur als Panda gespielt werden und ist auf beiden Seiten verfügbar wäre es eher sinnvoll, es so zu gestalten wie mit den DKs. 

Start mit level 55 man lernt alles kennen und entscheidet sich am ende für eine Fraktion. Logisch da die Pandaren eig. ein Neutrales Volk sind die sich für gewöhnlich aus den Geschenissen der Horde/Ally raushalten. 

Der einzige Grund sie dann ein zu führen, wäre wie ebenfalls schonmal angesprochen eben ein Angriff auf die Insel Pandaria durch die Naga o.ä.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. August 2011)

Ich zweifel mal sehr Stark an, dass die Pandaren als neues SPIELBARES Volk kommen. Ich denke eher, dass sie, wenn sie denn kommen, eine neutrale Fraktion (Sowas wie die Tuskar in WotLK, die Astralen mit BC oder die Goblins zur Classiczeit) stellen werden, mit eigenem Land (Neuen Questgebieten) und einer eigenen, neutralen Hauptstadt (Just like Shattrath oder Dalaran). 
Viel wahrscheinlicher halte ich es, dass endlich eine neue Heldenklasse kommt, vielleicht ja sogar der Braumeister, wenn Blizzard schon dabei ist, Running-Gags zur Wirklichkeit zu machen.


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Shruikahn schrieb:


> ...



Wie? Wir von der Horde dürfen keine Druiden spielen? Halt...DOCH


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Die Pandas waren noch vor der Teilung von Azeroth da. Zusammen mit den *Kal'dorei * *(Nachtelfen)* glaub ich, kann mich aber irren. Als diese jedoch Machtgieriger wurden und sich mehr der Magie verschrieben sind die Pandaren losgezogen auf eine bis jetzt nicht entdeckte Insel welche Pandaria getauft wurde.
> Darum wäre es auch unwahrscheinlich dass das Becken ein lvl 5 - 10 Gebiet werden würde.



/fixed

Pandaren als spielbare Rasse ist bei irgend einer Fraktion möglich (in China werden die dann gefärbt). Ich denke eher da an die Horde, weil Samwise (der, der die Pandaren erfunden hat) gesagt hat, dass Die dann wohl eher zu der Horde gehen. Ich versuche die Quelle zu finden.

EDIT:
Ja... das Interview ist irgentwie weg:
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Die-Geschichte-der-Pandaren-780465/


----------



## Lucelia (3. August 2011)

Nochmal ein paar Facts, von der mmo-champ-seite aus einem genialen Post frei übersetzt, damit nicht wieder einige standart-Spekulationen aufkommen,die nur vor die Wand rennen mit ihrem Kopp.

*1. das is nur n fake-post!
*
falsch, bitte auf http://tess2.uspto.gov/ gehn und Mists of Pandaria suchen, offizielles Eingetragenes Trademark seit 28.7.2011

*2. lol, pandas? die waren doch nur n easteregg in wc3!
*
Blizzard hat schon mehrmals bestätigt, dass Pandaren offiziell zur Lore und auch zu WoW gehören. Beispiele für eine bereits existierende Implementierung sind:
Chens leeres Fässchen
Fantasievolles Portrait
Pandarenmönch
Verheiß der Pandaren

*3. China hat's verboten, China hat's verboten!!!!111elf
*
falsch, China hat zwar die Darstellung von Untoten verboten (jahrelange Verzögerung von WotLK in China) und wegen Pandaren rumgemault (dieser Teil des Gerüchts ist korrekt), dies hat aber folgenden hintergrund:
Blizzard hat die Pandaren ursprünglich in Samurai-Rüstung dargestellt - Samurai sind,wie die meisten wissen dürften, JAPANISCHE Kämpfer älterer Zeiten.
China hasst Japan. So abgrundtief dass die beiden regelmäßig fast schon Kleinkriege nur wegen nes Schreins anfangen.
Also hat Blizzard nen Rückzieher gemacht und die Bärchen in chinesischere Kostüme gesteckt. (Reishut, Mönchsgewand)

*4. Pandaria ist nur ne Insel und todlangweilig!
*
keine Sau hat bisher Pandaria gesehen. es könnte größer als Northrend sein soweit wir bisher wissen.

*5. Die EXPANSIONLISTE ist bestätigt, ich wusste es,ich wusste es!
*
Bullshit.
Die Liste ist Fake,
das hat der ursprüngliche Poster der Liste schon vor Jahren bestätigt.
abgesehn davon,wenn man sie sich mal ankuckt, folgende Fehler:
- 2 Expansions hintereinander bei lvl100?
- warum sind die lvl100-elemental-planes (fl,skywall,deepholme,etc etc) schon im lvl 85 cata?
- warum sind kezan und gilneas highlvl-zonen statt startzonen?
- der smaragdgrüne traum wird aus Loregründen nie ne sinnvolle Expansion sein und abgesehn davon würde er allen Spielern nach 2 Monaten zum Hals raushängen bzw zu unkontrollierbarem Augenkrebs führen.


Die Production-Slate mit den Auflistungen der Expansion-Termine,Diablo/SC2-Termine,B.net-Overhauls etc..die *scheint* zum derzeitigen Punkt korrekt zu liegen, die nächsten 2-3 Releases werden uns da genaueres sagen 



So much for that, ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die offizielle Ankündigung


----------



## xerv (3. August 2011)

Soo viel Aufwand....und dabei könnte Blizz mich so leicht sehr glücklich machen: GNOMENJÄGER!11111111111  


Aber im Ernst. Pandaren als eine zuerst neutrale Fraktion die sich im Verlauf für eine Seite entscheidet würde mir schon gefallen.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2011)

hihi...ich mag die Theorie Pandaren für Allis, Oger für Hordler

Und jetzt geben sie bitte ihre 2 Charakternamen ein...

...2?

Shizophrenie selbst gemacht! 

Oger Coop-Modus? Jeder spielt einen Kopf.

Arena 4 (2 Oger) vs 2!

Oger-Volksboni "verursacht 1.000.000 Schaden an der Stelle, wo man zu Boden fällt"

Volksfähigkeit "Kuschelig weich" bei Pandaren. Verringert den Schaden aller bösen untoten Schurken um 60%, 2 mal stapelbar.

Pandaren Paladine
In was verwandeln sich Pandaren Druiden in der Bärenform?
Können Pandarendruiden fliegen?
Wie verstohlen sind Pandaren Schurken?
Warum lenkt mein Wichtel einen Pandaren?

Wie oft wird es den Nicknamen "Glücksbärchie" geben?

Sind Pandaren ständig betrunken?
Sind Zwergen in der Nähe von Pandaren ständig betrunken?

Schießen Pandaren mit Bogen oder Ninjasternen?

Können Oger was anderes als Streitkolben zum Kämpfen verwenden?

Können Pandaren andere Pandaren reiten?

Sehen Pandaren in den T-Sets dickbäuchig aus?

Passen Pandaren durch einen Magierport?

Nennen sich alle Pandaren Krieger "Eisenkugel" bzw. "Bowlingkugel"? Und was passiert, wenn sie Charge nutzen?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Verzeiht meine Ironie. Ich mag WoW, ich mag Warcarft und ja, ich mag auch Pandaren. Fand die immer cool. Aber... das muß jetzt mal gesagt werden.
> 
> Neulich bei Blizzard im Hauptquartier. Chefetage, Sitzungsraum. Ein paar Menschen sitzen um einen schweren polierten schwarzen Holztisch auf teuren Ledersesseln. Brainstorming, das Thema lautet Gewinnmaximierung.
> Nachdem man auf die Idee der Diablo-3-Auktionshaus-Euro-Melkmaschine kam, mußten weitere Ideen her, immerhin sollte der Holztisch zu einem Goldtisch werden.
> ...



I lold, aber ich wiederspreche dir in einem wichtigen Punkt: "zu viel Programmierarbeit" beim Housing und "Wenig Programmierarbeit" bei den Pandaren. Das ist eine Rechnung, die nicht aufgeht.
Bedenke zu programmierende Dinge beim Housing: Leichtes Abändern einiger Modelle, Ort suchen und leicht anpassen, Modelle placen und ab da heißt es ein paar Scripts schreiben. (Arg runtergebrochen, aber im Grunde müsste es das sein.)
Zu programmierende Dinge bei den Pandaren: Neues Konzept schaffen, neue Modells designen, neue Quests schreiben und Programmieren, neue Gebiete designen, einen dicken Batzen an Scripts schreiben und und und. 

Ich behaupte mal, dass Housing deutlich weniger Arbeit, Zeitaufwand oder Hirnschmalz erfordern würde, als das schaffen von Pandaren, die ja auch Lorekonform ins Spiel kommen müssten, mit entsprechendem Gebiet etc.
Im übrigen: Wer sich die Mühe macht, das Phasing zu Programmieren etc. und Gebiete im Grunde 2-4 mal gestaltet, für den ist Housing im Vergleich nen Witz.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> *Mists of Pandaria*



Mists of Pandaria = Nebel von Pandaria, nicht Nebel der Pandaren.

EDIT: 
Ich denke nicht, dass die Pandaren eine Rasse für beide Fraktionen werden, falls sie überhaupt als spielbare Rasse kommen. Dafür sind die doch zu friedlich?


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Mists of Pandaria = Nebel von Pandaria, nicht Nebel der Pandaren.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ich denke nicht, dass die Pandaren eine Rasse für beide Fraktionen werden, falls sie überhaupt als spielbare Rasse kommen. Dafür sind die doch zu friedlich?




Pandas sind an sich friedlich, wenn sie aber angegriffen werden kämpfen se auch, weil es sie ja dann auch interessiert ;-) Sie haben sich nur net bei Ally-Horde eingemischt da sie das nicht interessiert bzw. die geschenisse auf Azeroth ihnen am A**** vorbei gehen. (würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten). 

Pandas haben jedoch ausgebildete Krieger die mit Säbel und Bambusstäben kämpfen. 
Dazu kommen noch Bogenschützen. 

Also Krieger und Jäger wäre möglich. 
Eigenen Heldenklasse mit zusätzlicher Rasse jedoch cooler


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Eigenen Heldenklasse mit zusätzlicher Rasse jedoch cooler



Um dann wieder Balanceprobleme auftreten? Naja...


----------



## Anvy (3. August 2011)

Also mir wäre eine solche Klasse zu kindisch. 

großes Gemetzel in Tol Barad. Worgen gegen Orks... Nachtelfen gegen Blutelfen... Zwerge gegen Pandas(ja, ja, Pandaren ) Oo

Als Fraktion hingegen fände ich soetwas nicht schlecht.

Bin aber mal gespannt, was wirklich dahinter steckt. ^^


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

Balance-Probleme hast du nach jeder Änderung. Siehe jeder Patch der neu raus kommt. 
Es gibt immer jemand der Jammert ;-) 

Aber persönlich muss ich Blizzard eig. eher Lob aussprechen da alles meistens beim Release schon immer sehr gut gebalanced ist. 
Klar gibt es immer mal wieder Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel machen sie einen der besten Jobs als Entwickler.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Balance-Probleme hast du nach jeder Änderung. Siehe jeder Patch der neu raus kommt.
> Es gibt immer jemand der Jammert ;-)
> 
> Aber persönlich muss ich Blizzard eig. eher Lob aussprechen da alles meistens beim Release schon immer sehr gut gebalanced ist.
> Klar gibt es immer mal wieder Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel machen sie einen der besten Jobs als Entwickler.



Ja okay, aber beim DK-Release war das wieder zu hart, konnten 6-7 Mobs (SCHON IN DER SCHERBENWELT!) zusammen ziehen, AoE wegbomben und Self-Heal. Aber lassen wir die Diskussion mit den Balance bitte. Und welche Klasse soll den bitteschön kommen? Braumeister? Das Problem ist, dass schon einige Quests für das Braufest lächerlich abgeändert wurden. Und das Geschreie der Medien, will ich mir bei den Braumeister garnicht vorstellen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. August 2011)

Mönch @ Whitesky.
Waffenloser Kampf, vielleicht Faustwaffen und Stangenwaffen, alles andere verboten.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Mönch @ Whitesky.
> Waffenloser Kampf, vielleicht Faustwaffen, alles andere verboten.



Und die weibliche Version dann 'Nonne' , KÖNNTE zu Vorurteilen kommen.
Aber sind Mönche nicht schon sowas wie 'Paladine ohne Waffe' ?


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. August 2011)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Pandaren werden aber wohl nicht spielbar sein, da es sonst Problem auf dem chinesischen Markt geben wird. Außerdem gab es bereits in Cata 2 neue Rassen und somit gibt es entweder eine neue Heldenklasse oder eben gar nichts, aber keine neue Rasse!



Mögliche chinesische Umsetzung:

Die Nebel von Pandaria -> Die Nebel von Braunania
Pandaren -> Braunanen


Ich vermute aber auch eher eine neue Heldenklasse. 

Die Pandaren könnten DIE neue Hauptfraktion sein. Aufgrund irgendwelcher Geschehnisse ersuchen sie die Allianz und Horde um Hilfe.

Die Hauptstadt der Pandaran wird  der Allianz/Horde als gemeisame neue Hauptstadt (Shatt/Dala) zur Verfügung gestellt.

Aus Dankbarkeit unterrichten die Pandaren, Mitglieder der Horde/Allianz in der jahrhunderte alten Kampfkunst der pandarischen Braumeister.

Die neue Heldenklasse Braumeister ist geboren.


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Probleme auf dem chinesischen Markt gab es bezüglich der Pandaren ursprünglich nur, weil ein chinesisches Nationaltier (es gibt keine Pandas ausserhalb Chinas, jeder Zoopanda gehört China) Rüstungen trugen, welche wiederum japanische National"mythen" wiederspiegelten, die ersten Pandarenzeichnungen trugen nämlich Rüstungen wie sie für Samurai üblich waren. Wenn es auf dieser Welt allerdings ein Land gibt, das die Volksrepublik China so gar nicht mag (unter anderem wegen Kriegsverbrechen und Unterdrückung im 2. Weltkrieg aber auch schon vorher gab es immer wieder Reibereien), dann ist das Japan. Deshalb der Aufschrei damals...gegen Pandas an sich haben sie nichts bzw. sehr wenig einzuwenden

Braumeister als Heldenklasse bei einem Spiel mit Altersfreigabe 12 Jahren ist undenkbar, man erinnere sich an den Medienaufschrei zum Braufest des letzten jahres (sie haben es ja sehr früh bemerkt^^) und der darauf folgenden Abänderung vieler Quests vor allem im deutschsprachigen Raum


----------



## TheGui (3. August 2011)

Varagon schrieb:


> Den Panda gab es auch schon in WC3FT als spielbaren Helden also warum nicht.



eben, es war nur eine Frage der Zeit sonst nix!




Derulu schrieb:


> Probleme auf dem chinesischen Markt gab es bezüglich der Pandaren ursprünglich nur, weil ein chinesisches Nationaltier



Blizzard hat aus Skeletten Grabsteine gemacht und aus Untoten hässliche Menschen.. da wird es kein Problem darstellen aus einen Panda nen Braunbär/Eisbär zu machen!


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Blizzard hat aus Skeletten Grabsteine gemacht und aus Untoten hässliche Menschen.. da wird es kein Problem darstellen aus einen Panda nen Braunbär/Eisbär zu machen!



Ich hab dein Zitat inzwischen auf die eigentlichen Gegebenheiten korrigiert^^ , nachdem ich mich noch einmal eingelesen habe


----------



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Und diese Rasse spielt man dann auf beiden Seiten oder wird das eine komplett neue Fraktion die mit Horde und Allianz nichts zu tun hat?



Sieht eher nach zwei neuen Rassen aus.



> - Plane Set (4 add on)
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> ...


----------



## TheGui (3. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach zwei neuen Rassen aus.



Pandas und *nochmal *Worgen?

die Alte Addonliste ist inzwischen doch nix mehr wert : /


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Was genau soll den in Pandaria großartiges geschehen, dass die Pandaren unsere Hilfe wollen?

Alte Götter kann ich nicht mehr sehen! -.- Wird aber wohl kommen, weil so ziemlich fast ALLES (von den Titanen oder) den alten Götter stammt, außer den Leerwandlern u.ä.

Ein Titanengebäude, wie Ulduar und Uldaman oder eine ganze titanische Landschaft, wie Uldum? Und was für Experimente waren dort?

Azshara greift an?...

...


LeWhopper schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach zwei neuen Rassen aus.



Diese scheiß Liste ist ein Fake


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Was genau soll den in Pandaria großartiges geschehen, dass die Pandaren unsere Hilfe wollen?
> 
> Alte Götter kann ich nicht mehr sehen! -.- Wird aber wohl kommen, weil so ziemlich fast ALLES (von den Titanen oder) den alten Götter stammt, außer den Leerwandlern u.ä.
> 
> ...




1. Differenzen zwischen verschiedenen Stämmen
2. Ein "alter Bekannter", der sich in Pandaria eingenistet hat
3. Cowboys + Aliens


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Azshara greift an?...



Schonmal eine Idee. 
Man weiß noch immer nichts genaues über das verstärkte Auftauchen der Naga an Azeroths Küsten und deren Ziele.


----------



## Kickass3 (3. August 2011)

kann mich bitte jemand aufklären über diese pandaren weil bis jetzt habe ich so ein vieh noch nie in WoW gesehen


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Kickass3 schrieb:


> kann mich bitte jemand aufklären über diese pandaren weil bis jetzt habe ich so ein vieh noch nie in WoW gesehen



http://www.buffed.de...lt-Volk-816538/

Die hat noch nie einer in WoW gesehen. Aber es gibt eine Quest (Chens leeres Fässchen), die aus Chen Sturmbräu, einen Pandaren Braumeister, andeutet.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2011)

Witzig wäre ja meine Version von Pandaria auf Seite 1, wo man sich die ganze Zeit fragt, wie die Pandaren hausen, bis man in eine Luftstadt (nicht wie Dalaran, sondern etwas Vashjir-ähnliches mit Luft) kommt und hochentwickelte Pandaren trifft :-)


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. August 2011)

Kickass3 schrieb:


> kann mich bitte jemand aufklären über diese pandaren weil bis jetzt habe ich so ein vieh noch nie in WoW gesehen



Wird eine an Pandabären (so wie Tauren an Kühe) angelehnte neue Fraktion/Rasse sein. Spielbar oder nicht ist noch nicht bekannt.

Ansonsten werden sie komplett neu implementiert. So wie Deathwing mit Cata, den gabs vorher auch noch nicht in WoW.


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

Heldenklasse als mönch einmal waffenloser kampf wobei ich mir das eher etwas komisch vorstelle evtl. mit faustwaffen? 
Dann noch die Möglichkeit mit dem bewaffnetten Kampf und evtl als dritten Skillbaum Fernkampf wie der Jäger nur ohne Begleiter? 

Dazu noch paar Gruppenbuffs oder i-welche hilfreichen Gruppen-Procs. 

Die Variante mit Pandaren auf beiden Seiten fände ich mit die beste.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Dann noch die Möglichkeit mit dem bewaffnetten Kampf und evtl als dritten Skillbaum Fernkampf wie der Jäger nur ohne Begleiter?



Oh Gott, eine reine Fernkampfklasse mit Fernkampfwaffe als HAUPTwaffe wäre so geil...


----------



## TheGui (3. August 2011)

Die einzig Wahre Heldenklasse für den Pandaren  ist der Braumeister!


----------



## Velynn (3. August 2011)

Bin ich die einzige die sich mit den Pandaren nicht anfreunden kann? Mir wäre das irgendwie zu exotisch für WoW. 
Da hätte ich lieber ne neue Heiler-Klasse im Spiel.


----------



## HolyTauren (3. August 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Heldenklasse als mönch einmal waffenloser kampf wobei ich mir das eher etwas komisch vorstelle evtl. mit faustwaffen?
> Dann noch die Möglichkeit mit dem bewaffnetten Kampf und evtl als dritten Skillbaum Fernkampf wie der Jäger nur ohne Begleiter?
> 
> Dazu noch paar Gruppenbuffs oder i-welche hilfreichen Gruppen-Procs.
> ...



Mönche nutzen nicht nur ihre Hände sonder tragen auch Stäbe. Evtl. kann man ja eine Art Relikt nehmen was als Waffe (bzw. Fehlender Waffenslot) genutzt werden kann.

Hier meine Idee zum Mönch:

*
Der Mönch:*


*Rassen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Horde: Tauren, Verlassene*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Allianz: Draenei, Menschen*

*
Talentbäum**e:
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kleriker:*
Der Kleriker verwendet Nahkampfangriffe um seinem Gegner Schaden zuzufügen und verwendet schwache Heilzauber um sich von Verletzungen zu heilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Stigmant*
Der Stigmant schützt seine Gefährten durch seine Stigmata, verringert ihren erhaltenen Schaden und schwächt Gegner. Ausserdem kann er schwache Heilungen verteilen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bewahrer*
Der Bewahrer ist ein Meister der Heilung und kann seine Verbündeten mit Heilungen unterstützen. Er verwendet Stäbe zum Kanalisieren seiner Macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




____________________________________

Man wird als Mönch von den Pandaren unterrichtet. Diese wurden von den Naga unter der Führung von Queen Azshara aus ihrer Heimat gejagt. Nun lehren sie der Allianz und der Horde die Wege des Mönches. Die Pandaren selber sind die Hauptfraktion im Kampf gegen die Naga.


----------



## Sotham (3. August 2011)

Nein bist nicht die Einzige. Ich persönlich finde das auch ziemlich albern. Genau so wie eine weitere Klasse einzuführen, da das Balancing jetzt schon nicht funktioniert! Ich denke es wird weder neue spielbare Völker, noch Klassen geben. Die jetzigen Klassen sind doch ohnehin schon viel zu sehr verwässert und können kaum ncoh was besonderes. Also warum noch mehr basteln, was eh keinen entscheidenen Vorteil bringt...


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> Bin ich die einzige die sich mit den Pandaren nicht anfreunden kann? Mir wäre das irgendwie zu exotisch für WoW.
> Da hätte ich lieber ne neue Heiler-Klasse im Spiel.



Pandaren und exotisch? Seit dem Aprilscherz mit Pandaren als spielbare Rasse in Warcraft 3 im Jahre 2002 sind die Pandaren im Universum von Warcraft vertreten, in der Warcraft 3-Erweiterung:The Frozen Throne, war Chen Sturmbräu bzw. der Pandaren-Braumeister als Heldenklasse dann wirklich vetreten. DKs, die scheinabr weniger exotisch sind, kamen zur selben Zeit auf^^


----------



## schwarza (3. August 2011)

Die Klasse soll sich doch verkaufen, insofern "wenn dann" tippe ich auf sowas ähnliches wie Dudu, also iwie alles in einem aber eben nur über die eine Rasse nutzbar - also neue Rasse und Klasse in einem und iwann können dann Tauren Menschen usw. die Klasse auch und das bedeutet extrakohle für BLIZZ.

Ne reine Supporterskillung fände ich total weltklasse, also der an sich nichts direktes macht, sondern nur dafür da ist andere zu verstärken oder auszuhelfen.
Z.B. du hast nen Encounter (im 10er als Beispiel) wo der Damage nicht komplett reicht die Heilung aber theoretisch mit 2,5 Heilern gehen würde. Panda switcht auf Supporter hebt den Damage aller Gruppenmitglieder deutlich an, indem er zum Beispiel extra-Buffs gezielt auf Gruppenmitglieder verteilt, kann aber auch in den Phasen eine Kampfes auf Heilerverstärkung gehen, wenn notwendig. Aber denke das Klassenbalancing hinzubekommen wird extrem schwer, aber die Theorie find ich klasse.
Unabhängig davon hätte er noch ne DD- und ne normale Heilskillung.

Pandaren grundsätzlich einzufügen als neue Rasse find ich ok nicht der Bringer aber ok und mit Potential, eine neue Klasse auf Basis der Pandaren hätte meines Erachtens sehr viel Potential, eine Hauptstory ala Deathwing mhm naja da seh ich weniger das Potential.

ABER: Der größt wachsende Markt für WOW ist meines Wissens Asien und dort auch China, insofern unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Kohle wäre das evtl. ein geschickter Schlachtzug, denn Europa und USA ist meines Wissens eher rückläufig bzw. nicht wachsend.


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

die Pandaren gehören ins Warcraft-Universum so wie die Nagas, Tauren, Menschen, Zwerge etc.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

schwarza schrieb:


> Ne reine Supporterskillung fände ich total weltklasse, also der an sich nichts direktes macht, sondern nur dafür da ist andere zu verstärken oder auszuhelfen.



Das waren damals in Classic der Schamane und der Paladin(?).


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das waren damals in Classic der Schamane und der Paladin(?).



Eigentlich nicht...Blizzard hat nie die Verteilung Tank-heiler-DD-Supporter ausgegeben sondern immer nur von Tank-Heiler-DD gesprochen...beide genannte Klassen waren für dieses Konstrukt nur wahnsinnig schlecht gebalanced


----------



## Lahri (3. August 2011)

abwarten bald wissen mir mehr  
Blizzcon ist ja bald


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> ...



Warum hast du die Heldenklasse "Runenmeister" aus dem (offline) Rollenspiel zu Warcraft (Warcraft the Roleplaying Game) als Bild für deinen Stigmat verwendet?


----------



## Captn.Pwn (3. August 2011)

ich denke mal wenn sie kommen, dann als neutrale fraktion wie z.b. dalaran/kirin tor.
glaub nicht das das dem asiatischen markt gefallen würde, wenn wir pandas verprügeln.

aber ist es nicht noch etwas früh für ein neues addon?


----------



## HolyTauren (3. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Heldenklasse "Runenmeister" aus dem (offline) Rollenspiel zu Warcraft (Warcraft the Roleplaying Game) als Bild für deinen Stigmat verwendet?



Um zu zeigen wie ich mir einen Stigmat vorstelle.Durch die Stigmata auf seinem Körper (Ähnlich wie bei den Dks mit der Prögung auf der Waffe) kann er Besondere Fähigkeiten einsetzen. Ausserdem hat der Runenmeister viele Parallen zum Mönch siehe hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Monk Meine Güte...Ich habe mir dabei schon etwas gedacht. Warum darf ich es also nicht verwenden? Weil es für DICH unpassend ist?


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> glaub nicht das das dem asiatischen markt gefallen würde, wenn wir pandas verprügeln.



Einfärben?


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Um zu zeigen wie ich mir einen Stigmat vorstelle.Durch die Stigmata auf seinem Körper (Ähnlich wie bei den Dks mit der Prögung auf der Waffe) kann er Besondere Fähigkeiten einsetzen. Ausserdem hat der Runenmeister viele Parallen zum Mönch siehe hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Monk Meine Güte...Ich habe mir dabei schon etwas gedacht. Warum darf ich es also nicht verwenden? Weil es für DICH unpassend ist?



Hab ich gesagt, dass es mir nicht passt? Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass das Bild einen Tauren in der vielen Spielern relativ unbekannten Heldenklasse Runenmeister (no na, ist er doch aus keinem WarcraftRoman oder PCSpiel, trotzdem aber Teil der Lore) darstellt und habe deshalb gefragt^^

BTW: 
zB. Molgeim aus der Versammlung des Eisens in Ulduar ist ein Runenmeister, ebenso Eremas Brightblaze, einer der Blutelfen NPCs bei Priesterin Delrissa , dem dritten Boss in TdM und ein paar Magnatauren die in Nordend rumlaufen


----------



## Lucelia (3. August 2011)

Krieger
Schamane
Wardancer (Ninja-Tank,grob formuliert )
Elementalist / Transcendent (WC3 Ultimate, Storm, Earth and Fire  )
Brewmaster (muahahah )
Priester
Jäger
Druide

Sind denk ich mal denkbar für den Pandaren

Hexer,Magier und Todesritter sind glaube ich ausgeschlossen


----------



## verbot (3. August 2011)

was sollten sie überhaupt als reitiere haben da nen panda auf nem drachen meiner meinungnach total scheiße aussieht


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

verbot schrieb:


> was sollten sie überhaupt als reitiere haben da nen panda auf nem drachen meiner meinungnach total scheiße aussieht



Um in der chinesischen Mythologie zu bleiben
zB.:

Fenghuangs
Longs
Pengs
Bakus

oder was am besten passen würde:
Qilins

So ein kriegerischer Panda auf einem riesigen Wesen mit Löwenkörper und -schwanz, Fischschuppen,Ochsenhufen, Drachenkopf, Karpfenbart und Hirschhörnern hätte schon was^^


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Krieger
> Schamane
> Wardancer (Ninja-Tank,grob formuliert )
> Elementalist / Transcendent (WC3 Ultimate, Storm, Earth and Fire  )
> ...



Todesritter wird vorkommen, glaub mir. -.-
Sonst finde ich die Klassenverteilung gut, obwohl Druide noch nachdenklich ist.

@Derulu
Danke für die Auflistung der Fabelwesen der chinesischen Mythologie, die werden bestimmt in Pandaria auftauchen.
Wenn ich mir da den Long so anschaue.

So und nun die wichtigste Frage zu der Erweiterung:
Was bekommt die andere Fraktion, anstelle der Pandaren?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. August 2011)

verbot schrieb:


> was sollten sie überhaupt als reitiere haben da nen panda auf nem drachen meiner meinungnach total scheiße aussieht



Kühe auf Pferden sehen auch Scheiße aus, kann man aber nix gegen machen


----------



## Obsurd (3. August 2011)

Pandas sind keine neue WOW Rasse !!

Sie sind die neue Healer Heldenklasse


----------



## Msglamsie (3. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Und diese Rasse spielt man dann auf beiden Seiten oder wird das eine komplett neue Fraktion die mit Horde und Allianz nichts zu tun hat?






xerv schrieb:


> Soo viel Aufwand....und dabei könnte Blizz mich so leicht sehr glücklich machen: GNOMENJÄGER!11111111111
> 
> 
> Aber im Ernst. Pandaren als eine zuerst neutrale Fraktion die sich im Verlauf für eine Seite entscheidet würde mir schon gefallen.




hmm ich denke das es vielleicht doch ne 3. Fraktion gibt da es Sylvanas und den Verlassenen nicht grad so in der Horde gefällt genauso die Gnome ja auch ihr Probleme in der Allianz haben.
Inwiefern da denn alles durchgemischt wird keine Ahnung und bei der Umsetzung sehe ich doch arge Probleme aber möglich wäre es doch.
Und für PVPler auch mal was neues


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

xerv schrieb:


> Soo viel Aufwand....und dabei könnte Blizz mich so leicht sehr glücklich machen: GNOMENJÄGER!11111111111



Ja ich würde auch gerne eine Klasse sehen, die "Gnomenjäger" heißt.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

Um bei der Routine zu bleiben:

Unwahrscheinlich das neue Rassen kommen, Klassen sind wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Lucelia (3. August 2011)

verbot schrieb:


> was sollten sie überhaupt als reitiere haben da nen panda auf nem drachen meiner meinungnach total scheiße aussieht



Also im Pen&Paper hatten Pandaren ne ähnliche Reiseform wie Worgen - auf alle 4 Pfoten fallen lassen und ab die Post im Bärensprint mit Bierfass aufm Rücken


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Um bei der Routine zu bleiben:
> 
> Unwahrscheinlich das neue Rassen kommen, Klassen sind wahrscheinlicher.



Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit beziehst du auch nur aus der bisherigen Routine, die aber gar nicht festgefahren sein muss, denn es gibt ja erst 3 Erweiterungen  . Ein Aussage, dass diese Regel unbedingt (und hier liegt der Hund begraben) verfolgt wird, gibt es nämlich nicht^^


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

Trotz allem warne ich vor zu voreiligen Spekulationen. Keiner weiß ob es neue Rassen geben wird und ob es Pandaren sein werden (und was die andere Rasse sein könnte). Man könnte genausogut gegen sie kämpfen (kommt nicht mit der Lore, WoW führt diese fort und deshalb ist sie frei gestaltbar).


----------



## Dagonzo (3. August 2011)

Nun ja eines ist schon mal klar. Kommen die Pandaren als spielbare Rasse, muss auch noch eine Zweite dazu kommen. Ich frage mich auch auf welcher Seite diese dann spielen werden? Da wäre Ärger wohl vorprogrammiert, denn beide Seiten hätten diese dann sicher gerne.
Meiner Meinung nach könnte das eine neue Heldenklasse werden, so wie die DK´s eben, aber auch ohne eine Wahlmöglichkeit einer Rasse, weil sie halt eine selbstständige ist. Dafür aber auch mit einem richtigen Zuhause und man levelt sie von Anfang an in einem neuen Gebiet und nicht so wie die DK´s das sie erst ab 55 oder höher ins Spielgeschehen einsteigen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Trotz allem warne ich vor zu voreiligen Spekulationen. Keiner weiß ob es neue Rassen geben wird und ob es Pandaren sein werden (und was die andere Rasse sein könnte). Man könnte genausogut gegen sie kämpfen (kommt nicht mit der Lore, WoW führt diese fort und deshalb ist sie frei gestaltbar).




Ist vielleicht gut gemeint, aber vor etwas zu warnen was keinerlei negative Auswirkungen haben wird, ist eher überflüssig.

Lass uns einfach Spekulieren, daß macht mehr Spaß als der 25. Nefkill.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

Bevor dieser Thread aus dem Forenticker verschwindet, frage ich noch einmal, welche Rasse als Gegenstück zu den Pandaren kommen soll, FALLS sie überhaupt kommen werden? Und wie sehen dann die weibliche Pandaren aus?


----------



## nomorezam (3. August 2011)

Ich mach mal die Augen zu und tappe mit dem Finger auf irgend eine Rasse die in Wow etabliert ist. .............


Katsching! *Naga*. Das wird die Komplementärrasse zu den Pandaren.
Es sei denn Blizzard will uns mal so richtig ärgern. Dann werden Murlocs eine neue spielbare Rasse.


@White_Sky: Nette Sig. Bei Wow würden sie eher Blizzard flamen warum sie so nen Faildruck in Umlauf bringen. Und ja, ich weiß das es nicht ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Bevor dieser Thread aus dem Forenticker verschwindet, frage ich noch einmal, welche Rasse als Gegenstück zu den Pandaren kommen soll, FALLS sie überhaupt kommen werden? Und wie sehen dann die weibliche Pandaren aus?



Pandaren zur Allianz...Oger zur Horde^^...es gibt bereits jetzt im Spiel: 

männliche und weibliche Ogermasken zu den Schlotternächten (same with Pandaren...aber auch bei Naga)
Ogerhexer
Ogermagier
Ogerschamanen
Ogerkrieger
Ogerpriester
Ogerjäger

Die magienutzenden Wesen der Oger haben dann 2 Köpfe und man muss 2 Namen vergeben die dann durch ein ' getrennt werden (bei Ogern haben ja beide Köpfe einen eigenen Namen, die 2 Köpfe Cho und Gall bilden zB. Cho'Gall). Die Haudraufoger (Krieger, Jäger und DK) haben nur einen Kopf^^ und einen Name...der Stamm der Felshauer (?) ist ja auch sogar noch Mitglied der Horde


----------



## Xiin (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Trotz allem warne ich vor zu voreiligen Spekulationen. Keiner weiß ob es neue Rassen geben wird und ob es Pandaren sein werden (und was die andere Rasse sein könnte). Man könnte genausogut gegen sie kämpfen (kommt nicht mit der Lore, WoW führt diese fort und deshalb ist sie frei gestaltbar).


Oder man kämpft für sie (so wie damals die Fraktionen in Shattrath; Pandaren könnte man auch in ein paar Untergruppierungen aufteilen)




White_Sky schrieb:


> Bevor dieser Thread aus dem Forenticker verschwindet, frage ich noch einmal, welche Rasse als Gegenstück zu den Pandaren kommen soll, FALLS sie überhaupt kommen werden? Und wie sehen dann die weibliche Pandaren aus?


Warscheinlich noch hässlicher als weibliche Zwerge/weibliche Worgen/weibliche  Tauren da sie fett sind, oder sie sind dümm und sehen dann noch schlimmer und unpassender aus.
Dicke männliche Pandaren und dümme weibliche...wie würde das denn aussehen "I'm the successful investment banker and this is my chick"


----------



## Blackout1091 (3. August 2011)

Erinnert mich i-wie an Kung-Fu Panda .


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2011)

nomorezam schrieb:


> Ich mach mal die Augen zu und tappe mit dem Finger auf irgend eine Rasse die in Wow etabliert ist. .............
> Katsching! *Naga*. Das wird die Komplementärrasse zu den Pandaren.
> Es sei denn Blizzard will uns mal so richtig ärgern. Dann werden Murlocs eine neue spielbare Rasse.
> @White_Sky: Nette Sig. Bei Wow würden sie eher Blizzard flamen warum sie so nen Faildruck in Umlauf bringen. Und ja, ich weiß das es nicht ernst gemeint ist.



Nagas.. möglich ..ja würde ich sogar begrüßen, aber alle Naga sind bösartig. Und wie überleben die in trockenen Gebieten, wie Wüsten?





Derulu schrieb:


> Pandaren zur Allianz...Oger zur Horde^^...es gibt bereits jetzt im Spiel:
> männliche und weibliche Ogermasken zu den Schlotternächten (same with Pandaren...aber auch bei Naga)
> Ogerhexer
> Ogermagier
> ...



Ja aber die weiblichen Oger wären hässlicher (auch wenns besser wäre, als die zu 'frauenschema-lich' zu machen) und würden deswegen seltener als weibliche Zwerge gespielt werden. ;/



Xiin schrieb:


> Oder man kämpft für sie (so wie damals die Fraktionen in Shattrath; Pandaren könnte man auch in ein paar Untergruppierungen aufteilen)
> Warscheinlich noch hässlicher als weibliche Zwerge/weibliche Worgen/weibliche Tauren da sie fett sind, oder sie sind dümm und sehen dann noch schlimmer und unpassender aus.
> Dicke männliche Pandaren und dümme weibliche...wie würde das denn aussehen "I'm the successful investment banker and this is my chick"



Da hast du recht, obwohl ich Taurenfrauen nicht hässlich find, weil sie so 'schamanisch' rüberkommen und es mir gefällt. ;P
Weibliche Worgen... wie ich dieses tollwütiges Chihuahua Gesicht HASSE(!)

Weibliche Pandaren kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Obwohl ich da ein Bild im Internet gesehen hab, ich versuch es mal zu finden.

EDIT: Ich GLAUBE(!) das wäre doch gut oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Also im Pen&Paper hatten Pandaren ne ähnliche Reiseform wie Worgen - auf alle 4 Pfoten fallen lassen und ab die Post im Bärensprint mit Bierfass aufm Rücken



Da würde mir sogar ne Rassenfähigkeit zu einfallen. Man wirft das Fass und kann damit Gegner weg- oder zu sich hin schleudern. Ähnlich wie Gragas bei League of Legends. Ich glaube auch bei Dota gibts nen Panda der das konnte. Aber ich habe Dota schon zu lange nicht mehr gespielt.

Edit:


> Weibliche Pandaren kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Obwohl ich da ein Bild im Internet gesehen hab, ich versuch es mal zu finden.



Mir viel dazu ein das ja Pandamasken für die Schlotternächte angekündigt wurden. Vor einiger Zeit war das schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch mal Edit:
Hier das war von Dofus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (3. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Mir viel dazu ein das ja Pandamasken für die Schlotternächte angekündigt wurden. Vor einiger Zeit war das schon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Masken waren Bouboille's Aprilscherz auf MMO-Champion dieses Jahr 
wenn sein Scherz jetzt allerdings Realität werden sollte,dürfte der sich sehr kräftig in den Hintern beissen ^^


----------



## BobaBasti (3. August 2011)

Ich würde eher auf eine Heldenklasse spekulieren als Pandare, die sich dann Allianz oder Horde anschließt.
Oder eine neutrale Fraktion und als Rassen: Murlocs und Nagga bzw. Oger und Murlocs, welche Fraktion wer mit egal^^

Und weiblicher Pandarene: http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/Pandaren_photos/Panda_Girl_by_TozaniTrasparente380-.png


----------



## Lucelia (3. August 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf eine Heldenklasse spekulieren als Pandare, die sich dann Allianz oder Horde anschließt.
> Oder eine neutrale Fraktion und als Rassen: Murlocs und Nagga bzw. Oger und Murlocs, welche Fraktion wer mit egal^^
> 
> Und weiblicher Pandarene: http://i80.photobuck...parente380-.png




Über Oger als Spielerrasse würd ich mir dermaßen die Fortpflanzungsorgane ablachen 
"Bitte geben sie 2 Charakternamen für ihre Köpfe ein."

Questmarker: "Da lang! Nein, Da lang!"


----------



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf eine Heldenklasse spekulieren als Pandare, die sich dann Allianz oder Horde anschließt.
> Oder eine neutrale Fraktion und als Rassen: Murlocs und Nagga bzw. Oger und Murlocs, welche Fraktion wer mit egal^^
> 
> Und weiblicher Pandarene: http://i80.photobuck...parente380-.png



Wenn Blizzard sie nicht so verkackt wie die Worginnen mit ihren dauerhaften Geschnüffel^^ Dann würd ich ne Pandarene? (Nicht Pandarin?) hochspielen.


----------



## Gormogon (3. August 2011)

Pandaren wird es nie geben ... ich hoffe das war und wird immer ein scherz von blizz gewesen sein.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

Gormogon schrieb:


> Pandaren wird es nie geben ... ich hoffe das war und wird immer ein scherz von blizz gewesen sein.



Sind alles nur Spekulationen. Aber naja man kann nie wissen bei dem Addon Namen.


----------



## nemø (3. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3WGdj9L5co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So hät ich's gerne, also, eins von dem. Tolle Sache auf jeden Fall.


----------



## HeIsGlory (4. August 2011)

"Mists of Pandaria" - Nebel von Pandaria

Erster Gedanke - was soll den der Quatsch...? Was haben den Pandas mit WOW zu tun? Passt das überhaupt in diese Spielewelt?

Aber nach näherem recherchieren ist es gar nicht so abwegig. Ich habe mich mit der Lore beschäftigt und ein bisschen über die Sache nachgedacht und möchte hier in diesem Thread mal "versuchen" eine "realistische" Prognose abzugeben (soweit möglich), auf Basis dessen was über dieses Pandaria bekannt ist, und wie Blizzard das Design von Erweiterungen gehandhabt hat, was in dieser Erweiterung alles kommen wird. 

Mists of Pandaria: Einschätzung (realistisch)
- Neue maximale Stufe ist 90.
- Die Pandaren sind ein absolut neutrales Volk. Sie haben sich aus Azeroth zurückgezogen. Sie halten weder etwas von der Horde noch wirklich viel von der Allianz. Aber irgendwas ist geschehen dass sie sich jetzt doch aus ihrem Exil kommen. (_Deshalb werden sie auch nicht als neues Volk, sondern als Heldenklasse ins Spiel einziehen_). 
- *Neue Heldenklasse: Kampfmönch/Braumeister ... wahrscheinliches Einstiegs Level 77 *(_Startgebiet 77-80; Und dann hoch spielen bis Stufe 90_)
- Es wir wahrscheinlich wieder ein *spezielles Startgebiet* geben (wie bei den Todesrittern) das erklärt warum die Pandaren sich jetzt doch ins Weltgeschehen einmischen. 
- Die neue Heldenklasse wird *nur als Pandare spielbar sein*, aber natürlich *beiden Fraktionen zur Verfügung stehen*. Am Ende des Startgebiets gibt es ein episches Event, in der sich der Held für eine Fraktion (Allianz/Horde) entscheiden muss.
- Die *neuen Zonen* werden sehr am *asiatischen Stil* orientiert gestaltet sein. Von _asiatischem Dschungel bis hin zu Himalaja ähnlichen Gebieten_ im Asia Stil und alles was dazwischen ist. (Könnte es auch wieder eine Unterwasserzone geben?)
- Das *Itemlevel* in den neuen Questgebieten wird bei *501* beginnen und dass Itemlevel fürs erste Raid Tier wird bei 570 oder noch höher liegen. Begründung: Es muss ein gewisser Abstand zwischen den Items des letzten Raid Tiers in Cataclysm und den neuen Items geben. Zudem verrät einem die aktuelle Gürtelschnalle dass diese nur für Items bis Itemlvl 500 funktioniert. In "Mists of Pandaria" wird's sicherlich eine neue Gürtelschnalle geben.

Mists of Pandaria: Vermutungen/Spekulationen:
- Warum heißt die Erweiterung "Mists" of Pandaria? Was hat Nebel mit Pandaren zu tun...?
- Könnte es sein dass das ein Hinweis ist, dass man im Verlauf des Spiels sich auf die Reise in den Smaragdgrünen Traum begibt, bzw. es in der ganzen Erweiterung darum gehen wird?
- Zum neuen _Setting_ (Pandaren im grünen Dschungel), also viel in grün, würde das ja gut passen.
- Wird Pandaria durch Ereignisse, die im smaragdgrünen Traum passieren, bedroht? und damit vielleicht sogar ganz Azeroth? 
- Wird man ähnlich wie in die "Feuerlande", in smaragdgrüne Elementar-Ebenen gehen um dort gegen Raidbosse zu kämpfen?
- Wird es einen neuen Beruf geben? Wie könnte der aussehen? Eine Mischung aus Alchemie/Giftmischen und Kampfkunst Elementen?
- Wer oder was wird der neue Endboss sein?


Ich möchte euch gern dazu einladen das zu diskutieren. Ihr könnt meine Ausführungen zustimmen oder sie auch komplett ablehnen. Dies soll ein Thread werden, der realistisch überlegt, auch wenn man dabei das aktuelle Spiel betrachtet, wie die neue Erweiterung "Mists of Pandaria" werden wird. Ich bin mir sehr sicher dass das der neue Name für die nächste WOW Erweiterung sein wird.

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Reaktionen...
Was denkt ihr über meine Überlegungen...


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

Pandaren tauchen nur vereinzelt auf und erzählen uns, dass in ihrer Heimat plötzlich Nebel aufgetaucht sei und mehr und mehr Mitglieder ihres Volkes spurlos verschwunden sind. Wir machen uns auf den Weg nach Pandaria, einen neunen Kontinent und finden nur die Spuren der Pandaren aber keine Pandaren selbst und von Questgebiet zu Questgebiet kommen wir der Lösung näher. Am Ende des Addons stellen wir den bösen Obermotz, einen alten Gott (no na), die Pndaren selbst bleiben aber verschwunden. 

Das würde weder den Mythos der Pandaren zerstören, worüber sich viele beschweren, noch ein neues Volk einführen, von dem gefürchtet wird, jede Fraktion könnte sie für sich beanspruchen wollen und mit der Alternativfraktion der anderen Fraktion unzufrieden sein...


----------



## HeIsGlory (4. August 2011)

Einige meiner Einschätzungen und Vermutungen basieren auf der WOW-Lore... 

Lest vielleicht auch nochmal das Pandaria Special von buffed.de

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/Warcraft-Lore-Pandaren-was-weiss-man-ueber-das-Kult-Volk-816538/


Ich bin gespannt auf eure Reaktionen...


----------



## xxhajoxx (4. August 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Braumeister als eigene Klasse kommt, nach dem DK wird wenn überhaupt denke ich eine Range Heldenklasse kommen wie sie das anstellen wollen kA^^
Ich persönlich hoffe auf nen Heiler oder gar keine .
Was ich mir noch so als Story vorstellen könnte wäre das Azsharas Naga die Pandaren irgendwie bedroht und die dann bei uns auch wenn extrem ungerne Hilfe suchen.


----------



## Bobbotter (4. August 2011)

Das grösste Problem an dieser Rasse ist , das sie in China einfach nicht spielbar wäre da dort auf jede Art der Pandamisshandlung( und einen Char der wie Panda aussieht zu töten ist Misshandlung) die Todesstrafe steht.
So gesehen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass es Blizzard typische Quests wie :"Töte 15 Pandaren und bringt mir Ihre Ohren" geben wird.


mfg Bobb


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Braumeister als eigene Klasse kommt, nach dem DK wird wenn überhaupt denke ich eine Range Heldenklasse kommen wie sie das anstellen wollen kA^^
> Ich persönlich hoffe auf nen Heiler oder gar keine .
> Was ich mir noch so als Story vorstellen könnte wäre das Azsharas Naga die Pandaren irgendwie bedroht und die dann bei uns auch wenn extrem ungerne Hilfe suchen.



Ein Klasse die Braumeister heißt und mit Alkohol zu tun hat, kann nicht kommen! Habt ihr vergessen was vor 2 Jahren in den Medien (und bei der Politik) los war wegen des Braufests und der "Verherrlichung" von Akoholkonsum, so dass per Hotfix das Fest abgeändert werden musst bzw. man sich nicht mehr besaufen musste um die Erfolge für den Meta zu erhalten(das 60m-Fallen war weg, die rosa Elefanten fangen war weg), damit man sich nicht genötigt fühlt betrunken zu sein um etwas zu "erreichen"? Letztes Jahr, als dann wieder das Braufest war und das Script das Event wieder in Ursprungsform gestartet hatte und schon wieder ein Hotfix nachgeschoben werden musste? Und nun also eine Klasse, mit Alkohol im Namenm, die auch noch permanent ein Biefass mit sich rumträgt und wie Chen Sturmbräu (der ja Braumeister ist) immer ein bißchen betrunken ist?


----------



## HeIsGlory (4. August 2011)

Ja gut 

Braumeister vielleicht nicht ... aber so ne Art "Kampf-Mönch" der sowohl Heilen als auch Schaden machen kann... das könnte ich mir als Heldenklasse gut vorstellen...


----------



## xxhajoxx (4. August 2011)

Ich habe das ehrlich gesagt nicht mitbekommen ^^ Hast du evtl. noch nen Link zur Hand wo ich das mal nachlesen kann. Interessiert mich schon was die Medien dazu wieder geschrieben haben.

Haben wir in Sachen Kampmönch nicht eigentlich schon den Paladin ?^^


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

Bobbotter schrieb:


> Das grösste Problem an dieser Rasse ist , das sie in China einfach nicht spielbar wäre da dort auf jede Art der Pandamisshandlung( und einen Char der wie Panda aussieht zu töten ist Misshandlung) die Todesstrafe steht.
> So gesehen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass es Blizzard typische Quests wie :"Töte 15 Pandaren und bringt mir Ihre Ohren" geben wird.
> 
> 
> mfg Bobb



Du wirst sie auch nicht töten, sondern ihnen eher helfen müssen. Die Aufregung in China bei Warcraft 3 wegen der Pandaren war übrigens nicht, weil "Pandas misshandelt" werden (darauf steht virtuell mitnichten die Todestrafe, nur wer real Pandas wildert wird zum Tode verurteilt) sondern weil das chinesische National(heilig)tier Panda, eine Rüstung trug die der der samurai sehr ähnlich war...Samurais sind allerdings japanischen Ursprungs und wenn es ein Land gibt, dem China abgrundtief abgeneigt ist, dann ist das Japan (2. Weltkrieg gabs da ein paar schlimme Krigesverbrechen der Japaner, die ja China besetzt hielten und auch in den Jahrhunderten davor haben immer wieder japanische Besatzer Gräueltaten an chinesischer Zivilbevölkerung durchgeführt)...außerdem könnte man die Pandaren in China braun färben, das ist weniger Aufwand als aus Untoten nur extrem hässliche Menschen zu machen, indem man einfach alles was nach Knochen aussah mit "Gewebe" übermal hat, was aber auch gemacht wurde.


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ich habe das ehrlich gesagt nicht mitbekommen ^^ Hast du evtl. noch nen Link zur Hand wo ich das mal nachlesen kann. Interessiert mich schon was die Medien dazu wieder geschrieben haben.



Hier schon mal ein Vorgeschmack^^

http://www.eurogamer...-arger#comments
http://www.pcgames.d...gegeben-696652/
http://www.derwesten...e-id279549.html
http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/spiele/rollenspiele/2009/maerz/altersfreigabe-ab-18-fuer-wow-gefordert/
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichten.de/journal/computer_und_technik/pcs_und_co./1133873_Kritik_am_virtuellen_Gelage_Spiel_ermuntert_Jugendliche_zum_Alkoholexzess.html
http://www.gameswelt.de/news/40666-World_of_WarCraft_-_Keine_Jugendfreigabe_wegen_Braufest.html


----------



## Figetftw! (4. August 2011)

och man warum pandas?  need Demonhunter als neue Klasse


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2011)

Hat Blizzard nicht mal gesagt, dass sie niemals Pandaren einführen werden, da es in Frozen Throne halt nur ein Witz war?


----------



## TheGui (6. August 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> och man warum pandas?  need Demonhunter als neue Klasse



wäre ja schonwieder nen mele.

kommende Heldenklasse wird der Blutmagier!


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wäre ja schonwieder nen mele.
> 
> kommende Heldenklasse wird der Blutmagier!



Nein...der Runenmeister ist die nächste Heldenklasse, DK kam ja eigentlich nur um eine 4. Tanklasse anzubieten - Runenmeister ist Nahkämpfer bzw. Nahkampfheiler je nach tätowierten "Runen"


----------



## Murgul5 (6. August 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der davon ausgeht, dass es auch die Möglichkeit gibt in der die Pandaren zu unseren Feinden werden?
Eventuell ist dort eine Macht (Smaragdgrüne? kp) welche die Pandaren beeinflusst und sie aggressiv macht. Endboss ist dann Chen und der wird nur auf 10% gekloppt und dadurch wieder zum Guten bekkehrt.

Und Anfangen wird es indem eine Truppe überlebender Pandaren nach Kalimdor oder in die Königreiche flüchtet und uns zu einer neuen Klasse (Braumeister vielleicht) ausbilden kann. Als 2. Heldenklasse dann. Von dort aus geht es dann mit dem Schiff oder wie auch immer nach Pandaria in den Kampf gegen die böse Macht.

Aber da es niemand von uns weiß würd ich sagen einfach mal abwarten


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (6. August 2011)

Naja... kaum jede Rasse würde Braumeister werden können. Ich kann mir zumindest keinen Bier trinkenden nachtelfischen Ninja mit einem Bambusstock vorstellen... oder ein Gnom! 

Da ist die Theorie mit den Pandaren als Feinde ein Srück besser. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die epischen Helden, die Ragnaros und Todesschwinge gekillt haben, es schwer haben werden einen Bierbrauer namens Chen zu bezwingen.

Letztendlich könnten die Pandaren so was sein wie die Naaru im Kampf gegen den Alptraum oder gegen Azshara sein, die mit ihren Nagaarmeen aus der Tiefsee kommt. Also eine neutrale Fraktion 

Endfight: Helden und Chen VS Azshara. Chen wird relativ früh von Nagas eingefangen und gibt den Helden, nachdem Azshara sie ausgetrocknet hat mit Hitzezaubern oder sonstwas oder ihnen das Wasser entzogen hat, ein kühles Bier zum weiterkämpfen 

abwarten ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (6. August 2011)

Naaru als Spielbare Rasse für die Allianz, und die Pandaren für die Horde...


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2011)

TheEwanie schrieb:


> Naaru als Spielbare Rasse für die Allianz, und die Pandaren für die Horde...



Wie willst du ein Wesen aus Licht, das keine "echte" körperliche Form hat, in eine Rüstung packen?


----------



## Annovella (6. August 2011)

Also wenn Pandaren als neue Rasse erscheinen, dann würde ich Blizz doch herzlichst bitten, mehr Charakterslots pro Server einzubringen


----------



## TheGui (6. August 2011)

TheEwanie schrieb:


> Naaru als Spielbare Rasse für die Allianz, und die Pandaren für die Horde...



sonst gehts dir gut?

dann bekommt die Horde Elementar Lords als neue Rase?

...die Naru haben nur das Böse als feind, darüber hinaus sind sie die Quelle des Heiligen Lichts das Paladine auf beiden Seiten nutzen!


----------



## VHRobi (6. August 2011)

naturlitsch pandaren als spielbare rasse..
wow - sinkende spielerzahlen
swtor und gw2 kommt
blizzard muss sich was einfallen lassen, damit die spieler nicht abhauen. neues gebiet, raids und inis reichen nicht, da müssen wieder 2 rassen her.


----------



## Shelung (6. August 2011)

genau Blizzard wird ja auch pleite gehen wenn plötzlich wow eine millionen Spieler verliert xD 

Nur um dann mit diablo 3 oder so nochmal doppelt so viel anzulocken? 



Als würde jeder zu gw und swtor wechseln oder dergleichen...


----------



## Mentale (6. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> sonst gehts dir gut?
> 
> dann bekommt die Horde Elementar Lords als neue Rase?
> 
> ...die Naru haben nur das Böse als feind, darüber hinaus sind sie die Quelle des Heiligen Lichts das Paladine auf beiden Seiten nutzen!



Die Horde bekommt troggs ^^


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> sonst gehts dir gut?
> 
> dann bekommt die Horde Elementar Lords als neue Rase?
> 
> ...die Naru haben nur das Böse als feind, darüber hinaus sind sie die Quelle des Heiligen Lichts das Paladine auf beiden Seiten nutzen!



Nein. Es sind Energiewesen die stark mit den heiligen Licht verbunden sind. Nicht die Quelle.



TheEwanie schrieb:


> Naaru als Spielbare Rasse für die Allianz, und die Pandaren für die Horde...



Und mit den Rassenfähigkeiten 'Licht zu Schatten' und hinterher 'Leerengott-Transformation', wa?



Derulu schrieb:


> Wie willst du ein Wesen aus Licht, das keine "echte" körperliche Form hat, in eine Rüstung packen?



Doch die bestehen aus (Licht)Kristalle. Nur die Animationen sind lächerlich. Aber 'materiell' sind sie auf jedenfall.


----------



## TheGui (6. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nein. Es sind Energiewesen die stark mit den heiligen Licht verbunden sind. Nicht die Quelle.



ahhh, hab gehofft ein lore Kenner würde mich korrigieren ^^


----------



## lord just (6. August 2011)

HeIsGlory schrieb:


> ...- Die neue Heldenklasse wird *nur als Pandare spielbar sein*, aber natürlich *beiden Fraktionen zur Verfügung stehen*. Am Ende des Startgebiets gibt es ein episches Event, in der sich der Held für eine Fraktion (Allianz/Horde) entscheiden muss...


Das halte ich als unrealistisch. Blizzard hatte sich schon einmal dazu geäußert warum man nicht neue Völker für Horde und Allianz verfügbar macht (in Bezug auf Goblins und Worgen). Der genannte Grund war das PVP. Im PVP erkennt man schon an der Silhouette welchem Volk ein Spieler angehört und ob es ein Freund oder ein Feind ist. Komisch ist dann nur, dass man in der Arena auch gegen Teams der eigenen Seite kämpfen kann.

Ob es überhaupt neue Klassen geben wird ist auch fraglich, da Blizzards letzte Aussage zur neuen Heldenklasse war, dass man anhand des Todesritters gesehen hat, dass es sehr schwer ist neue Klassen im Spiel einzuführen und zu balancen.


----------



## TheGui (6. August 2011)

genauso sagte Blizzard das sie Klasse/Volk im wechsel zur jeder erweiterung bringen!


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. August 2011)

Pandaren. Sicher. Und was gibts auf Hordlerseite? Maulwurfs?!


----------



## White_Sky (7. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> genauso sagte Blizzard das sie Klasse/Volk im wechsel zur jeder erweiterung bringen!



Hast du eine Quelle?


----------



## Vaisser (7. August 2011)

Steigerungspotenzial ist für wow halt vor allem noch im asiatischen Raum vorhanden, während im Westen die spielerzahlen doch rapide sinken. Drum ist es logisch das Blizzard die Pandaren einführt um hier bei den Asiaten punkten zu können. Die Veröstlichung von Wow hat ja eigentlich schon mit Cata und dieser Drachengeschichte angefangen. Dazu die Verbuntung und Verniedlichung der Grafik (Walt-Disney-Füchse, Plastikwasser) und stumpsinnige Daylies.


----------



## Shaila (7. August 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Steigerungspotenzial ist für wow halt vor allem noch im asiatischen Raum vorhanden, während im Westen die spielerzahlen doch rapide sinken. Drum ist es logisch das Blizzard die Pandaren einführt um hier bei den Asiaten punkten zu können. Die Veröstlichung von Wow hat ja eigentlich schon mit Cata und dieser Drachengeschichte angefangen. Dazu die Verbuntung und Verniedlichung der Grafik (Walt-Disney-Füchse, Plastikwasser) und stumpsinnige Daylies.



Das jetzt eine östliche Thematik anscheinend verbaut wird, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass eben noch keine östliche Thematik richtig verbaut wurde. Blizzard hat sich ja schon immer an echten Dingen angelehnt. Ob man sich jetzt an einen Dschungel anlehnt, eine Wüste, ein Gebiet mit Ägypten - Touch oder was es sonst noch so alles gibt. Es wird einfach versucht, das Spiel immer vielschichtiger zu gestalten.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. August 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Pandaren. Sicher. Und was gibts auf Hordlerseite? Maulwurfs?!



pandaren sind die neue Hordenrasse, die allianz bekommt als gegenstück dann die glücksbärchis....


----------



## Rygel (7. August 2011)

ich glaube auch nicht an die pandaren als zukünftige spielbare rasse. war das ganze nicht mal teil eines aprilscherzes und sind die pandas vielleicht genau deshalb so beliebt? und kommen vielleicht auch genau deshalb immer wieder diese gerüchte auf?

für mich ist das eindeutigste zeichen gegen "mists of pandaria" dass es über die pandaren ja bisher nix zu sehen/lesen gab. andere dinge bringen viel mehr story aus büchern oder alten spielen mit (z.b. der smaragdgrüne traum) und bieten sich so viel mehr als erweiterungsmaterial an. ich tipppe hierbei auch auf ein browsergame, ein handyspiel, o.ä.

wenn mit dem nächsten addon eine neue heldenklasse kommt dann hoffentlich eine die man auf tank oder heilung skillen kann um die gruppensuche noch ein wenig zu beschleunigen.


----------



## The Reverend (7. August 2011)

Also Pandaren als spielbare Rasse wäre was. War auch immer mit den Brewmaster in WC3 unterwegs weils iwie Fun gemacht hat.

Ob nun wirklich kommen wird, wird die Zeit zeigen, vllt als neutrale Rasse wo man dann in der Charaktererstellung sich seine Fraktion aussuchen kann oder halt über ein Quest im spiel, sie die Aldor/Seher frage in Schattrath.


----------



## Tehodrakis (8. August 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Steigerungspotenzial ist für wow halt vor allem noch im asiatischen Raum vorhanden, während im Westen die spielerzahlen doch rapide sinken.
> -Drum ist es logisch das Blizzard die Pandaren einführt um hier bei den Asiaten punkten zu können.
> -Die Veröstlichung von Wow hat ja eigentlich schon mit Cata und dieser Drachengeschichte angefangen.
> -Dazu die Verbuntung und Verniedlichung der Grafik (Walt-Disney-Füchse, Plastikwasser) und stumpsinnige Daylies.



-Wie du hier siehst sind Pandaren hier genau so beliebt, wenn nicht sogar beliebter als in Asien.
-Die Drachengeschichte gibts ja nicht nur seid Warcraft und/oder Classic.
-Die Grafik wurde doch seit 2004 nur verbessert und aufgewertet.


----------



## Durbem (8. August 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Pandaren. Sicher. Und was gibts auf Hordlerseite? Maulwurfs?!



Oder vielleicht die grimmigen Koalaren. 

Ist ja schön und gut fernöstliche Kulturen, Landschaften und all dies einbauen zu wollen.
Aber Pandas? als spielbare Rasse? Muss nicht sein. Oder wird WoW jetzt zum Fabel MMO?


----------



## Octazooka (8. August 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Steigerungspotenzial ist für wow halt vor allem noch im asiatischen Raum vorhanden, während im Westen die spielerzahlen doch rapide sinken. Drum ist es logisch das Blizzard die Pandaren einführt um hier bei den Asiaten punkten zu können. Die Veröstlichung von Wow hat ja eigentlich schon mit Cata und dieser Drachengeschichte angefangen. Dazu die Verbuntung und Verniedlichung der Grafik (Walt-Disney-Füchse, Plastikwasser) und stumpsinnige Daylies.



Was meinst du bitte mit "Drachengeschichte"? Drachen haben schon vor Cata immer eine wichtige Rolle gespielt. Und was haben Drachen nun genau mit der asiatischen Welt zu tun? Die Drachen in WoW sind wohl kaum an die asiatischen, ganz anders aussehenden Drachen angelehnt....
Und eine "Verbuntung" (schrecklicher Neologismus btw..) sehe ich auch nirgends. Die überarbeiteten alten Gebiete sind auch nicht quitschiger als vorher und die neuen Gebiete sind in den meisten Fällen auch eher dezent in der Farbgebung. Ausnahme ist stellenweise Vash'jir, was ist persönlich aber wunderschön finde. Und was finden alle eigentlich an Farben immer so furchtbar? Warum muss immer alles so schrecklich düster und bloß nicht freundlich sein?
Die Sache mit den Daylies, die du angesprochen hast, ist noch unsinniger. Dass du sie vllt als "stumpfsinnig" empfindest, liegt ja wohl irgendwo schon in der Natur der Sache: es sind eben Daylies, du machst sie also immer und immer wieder. Tagesquests sind nunmal nicht als Herausforderung gedacht.


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2011)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Und was finden alle eigentlich an Farben immer so furchtbar? Warum muss immer alles so schrecklich düster und bloß nicht freundlich sein?



Lustig ist ja, viele Leute sprechen davon, das "Düstere" lieber zu mögen als das "Freundliche" in WoW. Und dann kommt wieder eine Umfrage über die schönsten Gebiete in der Scherbenwelt und welches Gebiet gewinnt mit großen Abstand- das freundliche und friedliche Nagrand, während das düstere Schattenmondtal weit dahinter zurück liegt...da geht doch irgend etwas nicht ganz zusammen


----------



## Doofkatze (8. August 2011)

Ich fände ein Thema Pandaria einfach toll. Auch Pandaren als neutrale Rasse (ergo sowohl als Alli als auch als Hordler spielbar) würden mir gefallen.

Für einen Wechsel auf einen Pandaren Hexenmeister würde ich sofort zahlen.

Ich hätte gerne einen Kontinent ähnlich einer einfach riesigen Insel. Ein Vulkan in der Mitte, riesige Wälder, asiatisches Flair und irgendwo ganz versteckt die Traumstadt Pandaria.

Tiger, Schlangen...Flugsaurier?

Und alles ist verschlungen von Nebeln, die für eine bedrohliche Atmosphäre sorgen.


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich fände ein Thema Pandaria einfach toll. Auch Pandaren als neutrale Rasse (ergo sowohl als Alli als auch als Hordler spielbar) würden mir gefallen.
> 
> Für einen Wechsel auf einen Pandaren Hexenmeister würde ich sofort zahlen.



Was Pandaren unter Garantie nicht bekommen würden sind Hexenmeister, haben sie sich doch von den Nachtelfen bereits entfernt, weil diese immer mehr mit arkaner(!!) Magie zu tun hatten...dann werden sie sicherlich selbst Netherenergiemagier haben 
Sollten sie tatsächlich spielbar sein, werden sicher alle "Magieklassen", die keine Natur- oder Elementarmagie nutzen, für Pandaren nicht zugänglich sein, lediglich Schamanen und Druiden sind loretechnisch möglich (obwohl ebenfalls eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## TheGui (8. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sollten sie tatsächlich spielbar sein, werden sicher alle "Magieklassen", die keine Natur- oder Elementarmagie nutzen, für Pandaren nicht zugänglich sein, lediglich Schamanen und Druiden sind loretechnisch möglich (obwohl ebenfalls eher unwahrscheinlich)



da stimme ich dir zu.... aber Blizzard ist nunmal Blizzard, und deshalb haben wir Tauren Paladine und Nachtelf Magier!


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir zu.... aber Blizzard ist nunmal Blizzard, und deshalb haben wir Tauren Paladine und Nachtelf Magier!



Naja Taurenpaladine und -priester sind ja nichtmal loretechnisch Paladine oder Priester und Nachtelfen sind bzw. waren sehr magieaffin und -talentiert und haben nur aus "Vernunft"- oder aus "gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer"-Gründen darauf verzichtet, bzw. existieren ja verstossene Verwandte, die das immer noch ausüben (guter Schachzug, die schon seit Release im Düsterbruch campieren zu lassen) aufnehmen könnte...ein Rasse allerdings, die jegliche "unnatürliche" Magie gänzlich und schon immer ablehnt (bei der "Heiliges Licht Magie" kann man ja vll. noch rumdrehen), wird das etwas schwieriger...sonst würde es auch Taurenmagier und -hexer geben, aber die haben nicht mal die Grimmtotem^^


----------



## Haxxler (8. August 2011)

Bitte bleibt sachlich und konzentriert euch auf das Thema. Habe den Mist rund um das "Mauer-Thema" mal gelöscht. Das nächste Mal gibts dann Schreibsperren.

This thread is now about Pandaren!


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir zu.... aber Blizzard ist nunmal Blizzard, und deshalb haben wir Tauren Paladine und Nachtelf Magier!



Taurenpriester /-paladine beten die Sonne an. Ein Tauren'paladin' wird also nicht 'Paladin', sondern 'Sonnenläufer' genannt. 

Nachtelfenmagier finde ich auch lächerlich, trotz der Shen'dralar, die so gut wie ÜBERHAUPT keine Verantwortung über Magie haben. Immol'thar aussaugen und die Benutzung Arkane Konstrukte in Azshara beweisen, wie veraltet ihre Magie doch ist und wie dämlich sie sonst sind, im Gegensatz zu den Quel'dorei/Sin'dorei. Ich freu mich schon, wie Tyrande die alle wieder verbannt, weil die Nachtelfenmagier Darnassus 'ausversehen' gesprengt haben. ^^



Derulu schrieb:


> Was Pandaren unter Garantie nicht bekommen würden sind Hexenmeister, haben sie sich doch von den Nachtelfen bereits entfernt, weil diese immer mehr mit arkaner(!!) Magie zu tun hatten...dann werden sie sicherlich selbst Netherenergiemagier haben
> Sollten sie tatsächlich spielbar sein, werden sicher alle "Magieklassen", die keine Natur- oder Elementarmagie nutzen, für Pandaren nicht zugänglich sein, lediglich Schamanen und Druiden sind loretechnisch möglich (obwohl ebenfalls eher unwahrscheinlich)



Na aber wenn die jetzt zu der Horde gehen, sind die Blutelfen dort wieder das Problem. Obwohl Quel'thalas eh am Arsxx der Welt liegt.


----------



## Chirogue (8. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und "gross" ist da relativ .. bloss mit pandas kann blizz die karre net aus dem dreck ziehen ... aber das is nur meine bescheide meinung



absolut richtig..


----------



## White_Sky (10. August 2011)

Grade aus WoW battle.net Kommentaren gefunden:
http://mists-of-pandaria.npage.de/

Und:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/pandaria/

Letzteres war wohl da und verschwand (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Fedaykin (11. August 2011)

Und was soll uns nun diese ominöse npage sagen?


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und:
> http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/pandaria/
> 
> Letzteres war wohl da und verschwand (oder auch nicht).



Ersetze das Wort "pandaria" im Link durch "oqwdnhwiuecswnhefuichwbiefuh" und Du bekommst komischerweise die gleiche Meldung.
Ein Fall für Mulder und Scully. Oder auch nicht...


----------



## Derulu (11. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ersetze das Wort "pandaria" im Link durch "oqwdnhwiuecswnhefuichwbiefuh" und Du bekommst komischerweise die gleiche Meldung.
> Ein Fall für Mulder und Scully. Oder auch nicht...



Omg, das nächste Addon wird dann wohl "oqwdnhwiuecswnhefuichwbiefuh" heißen, warum sonst sollte es eine Fehlermeldung bei dieser Seite geben


----------



## DPausC (11. August 2011)

Bitte keine Pandas als neue Klasse. Über Oger könnte man mal nachdenken.^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Omg, das nächste Addon wird dann wohl "oqwdnhwiuecswnhefuichwbiefuh" heißen, warum sonst sollte es eine Fehlermeldung bei dieser Seite geben



*gnihihi* Ich frage mich, die die Gebiete dieses Addons dann heißen würden. Ok, lassen wir das Offtopic, genug Spaß für heute!


----------



## Merander (11. August 2011)

ich versteh ned warum alle so geil auf pandas sind.... ich find die einfach nur scheisse^^


----------



## Shaila (11. August 2011)

Merander schrieb:


> ich versteh ned warum alle so geil auf pandas sind.... ich find die einfach nur scheisse^^



Sind ja keine Pandas.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. August 2011)

Eine Sache frage ich mich die ganze Zeit:

Wenn Pandaren tatsächlich als neue Rasse eingeführt werden sollten, verstehe ich den Titel des Addons nicht. Es wäre logisch, dass Blizzard ein neues Volk für die Allianz, ein neues Volk für die Horde einführt. Von einem neutralen, spielbaren Volk oder gar einem Volk, dass beliebig die Seite wechseln kann, reden wir mal nicht.

Wenn es nun so ist, dass Blizzard erneut zwei neue Völker einführt, wäre es doch äusserst traurig, dass lediglich eines der beiden neuen Völker namentlich im Titel des Addons genannt wird. Dies würde doch das zweite, neue Volk diskriminieren. Ähnlich wäre es, wenn Cataclysm nicht Cataclysm sondern "Return of the Worg" heißen würde. Jeder Goblin würde doch vor Wut im Dreieck springen.

Von daher lässt dies doch nur den logischen Schluss zu, dass es keine neuen Völker geben wird. Meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach.

Dann stellt sich die nächste Frage, was anstelle der neuen Völker implementiert wird? Eine neue Heldenklasse? Vielleicht. Ein Pandare als Heldenklasse? Wohl eher nicht. Oder wie stellt ihr euch dann plötzlich die Kommunikation zwischen Horde und Allianz vor? Keiner kann miteinander kommunizieren, ausser den Pandaren...nicht logisch.

Vielleicht führt Blizz auch eine dritte Fraktion ein. Könnte sein, jedoch würde dies das PvP Gefüge vollends zerreißen.

Es bleibt spannend was Blizzard sich einfallen lässt. Pandaren als spielbares Volk für eine Fraktion halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## TheGui (12. August 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Eine Sache frage ich mich die ganze Zeit:
> ...



Logisch kommt eine neue Heldenklasse, 2 neue Völker hatten wir doch grade.

es kommt der Braumeister als Heldenklasse!


----------



## LeWhopper (12. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Logisch kommt eine neue Heldenklasse, 2 neue Völker hatten wir doch grade.
> 
> es kommt der Braumeister als Heldenklasse!



*Hick* Ähhh Prost.


----------



## White_Sky (12. August 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Eine Sache frage ich mich die ganze Zeit: Wenn Pandaren tatsächlich als neue Rasse eingeführt werden sollten, verstehe ich den Titel des Addons nicht. Es wäre logisch, dass Blizzard ein neues Volk für die Allianz, ein neues Volk für die Horde einführt. Von einem neutralen, spielbaren Volk oder gar einem Volk, dass beliebig die Seite wechseln kann, reden wir mal nicht. Wenn es nun so ist, dass Blizzard erneut zwei neue Völker einführt, wäre es doch äusserst traurig, dass lediglich eines der beiden neuen Völker namentlich im Titel des Addons genannt wird. Dies würde doch das zweite, neue Volk diskriminieren. Ähnlich wäre es, wenn Cataclysm nicht Cataclysm sondern "Return of the Worg" heißen würde. Jeder Goblin würde doch vor Wut im Dreieck springen. Von daher lässt dies doch nur den logischen Schluss zu, dass es keine neuen Völker geben wird. Meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach.Dann stellt sich die nächste Frage, was anstelle der neuen Völker implementiert wird? Eine neue Heldenklasse? Vielleicht. Ein Pandare als Heldenklasse? Wohl eher nicht. Oder wie stellt ihr euch dann plötzlich die Kommunikation zwischen Horde und Allianz vor? Keiner kann miteinander kommunizieren, ausser den Pandaren...nicht logisch.
> Vielleicht führt Blizz auch eine dritte Fraktion ein. Könnte sein, jedoch würde dies das PvP Gefüge vollends zerreißen.
> Es bleibt spannend was Blizzard sich einfallen lässt. Pandaren als spielbares Volk für eine Fraktion halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.



/facepalm

Pandaria = Name der Heimatsinsel der Pandaren = Rasse. (Außerdem heißt es nicht Worg (= Wolfstier auf vier Beinen), sondern Worgen (= anthropomorphe Wölfe)).


----------



## Super PePe (29. August 2011)

Das eine bisher nicht im Spiel vorhandene Rasse kommt und das dies von langer Hand geplant ist und das es sich dabei um die Pandaren handelt, hätte jeder Archäologe sich an 3 bzw 5 Fingern abzählen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (29. August 2011)

Aha... und du siehst da genau WAS?
Ich sehe da nichts was auf Pandaren hinweißt... Du glaubst unter dem Hut ist ein Pandare?
Also ich finde ja jeder der da 10 Sekunden raufguckt könnte sich an "3 bzw 5" Fingern abzählen dass das Blödsinn ist.

Wieso genau sollte jedes Emblem ein rassenspezifisches ohne irgendwelche anderen Sachen aus der Archiologie sein 
aber das Pandaren enthält einen Indiana Jones Hut, eine Schaufel, einen Pickel, ein paar Blätter Papier und eine Lupe?
You failed Sherlock!


----------



## TheGui (29. August 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Das eine bisher nicht im Spiel vorhandene Rasse kommt und das dies von langer Hand geplant ist und das es sich dabei um die Pandaren handelt, hätte jeder Archäologe sich an 3 bzw 5 Fingern abzählen können.



Das ist einfach ein auf ARCHEOLOGIE bezogener PLATZHALLTER mit Indiana Jones Hut , Spitzhacke und Schaufel!.. da dum tisch


----------



## TheGui (29. August 2011)

Buffedlag <3

als entshculdigung für den dopelpost, ein bild von Indiana Jones!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (29. August 2011)

So, um nochmal was zum Thema beizutragen, ich denke wir werden als neue Klasse(!) den sogenannten "Pandaren Kampfmönch" sehen. Für alle bisherigen Rassen.

Die Geschichte ist (für mich ) ganz klar. Die Pandaren wissen schon lange, wo sich Allianz und Horde tummeln, aber wollten sich bislang aus allen Konflikten, Gefahren und Streitigkeiten heraushalten. Nun ist aber über ihren Kontinent ein großes Übel hereingebrochen (wer oder was das auch immer sein könnte), sie stehen kurz vor der Vernichtung, und schaffen es nicht mehr, sich alleine zu wehren.
Deshalb setzen sie einige ihrer Botschafter mit dem Schiff nach Azeroth über, wo sie Allianz und Horde um Hilfe bitten. Diese willigen sofort ein, den Pandaren zu helfen, weil Thrall und der Irdene Ring voraussehen, dass dieses Übel, das die Pandaren an den Rand der Vernichtung brachte, in Kürze auch den restlichen Planeten und damit auch die alten Völker bedrohen wird. Und so machen sich die Streitkräfte von Allianz und Horde auf den Weg zum fernen Kontinent Pandaria, um einmal mehr einem mächtigen Übel entgegenzutreten. 

Aus Dankbarkeit und zur Unterstützung der Truppen bilden die Pandaren willige Stufe 1 Kämpfer der Allianz und Horde zu mächtigen Kampfmönchen aus. Und das Startgebiet dieser neuen Klasse ist dann natürlich auch in Pandaria, wo man die ersten 20 Stufen verbringen wird.

So sehe ich das. An eine neue spielbare Rasse glaube ich nicht, erstens gabs erst zwei davon in Cataclysm, und zweitens würde das nur zu Streitigkeiten zwischen den Spielern von Horde und Allianz führen... 

PS: Die "Kampfmönch" Klasse wird übrigens ein DD/Heiler Hybrid.
Zum Leveln bietet sich natürlich die DD-Skillung an, hier vielleicht in Richtung der magieverstärkten Melee Fähigkeiten eines Verstärker-Schamanen. 
Die Heilmechanik wird allerdings revolutionär, man heilt als Kampfmönch seine umstehenden Mitstreiter, indem man selbst mitkämpft und Schaden verursacht, vielleicht ähnlich wie die Vampirurmarmung des Schattenpriesters, aber mächtiger und mit mehr direkten Zaubern, schliesslich soll der Kampfmönch der alleinige Heiler einer Gruppe sein, und nicht nur ein "Unterstützer", was die Heilung angeht.


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> ...



Haut ab mit eurem dämlichen Kampfmönch (der noch nie in Verbindung mit Warcraft aufgetaucht ist, außer mit dem seltsamen Bezahl-Pet)...wenn dann kommt der Runenmeister (der eine der Klassen des Warcraft P&P-Rollenspiels ist)...


----------



## Fedaykin (30. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> Pandaria = Name der Heimatsinsel der Pandaren = Rasse. (Außerdem heißt es nicht Worg (= Wolfstier auf vier Beinen), sondern Worgen (= anthropomorphe Wölfe)).



Bevor du deinen hochintelligenten "facepalm" auspackst, solltest du meinen Beitrag noch einmal lesen. Es ist schwer, ich weiß, aber versuche es einfach mal.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (30. August 2011)

Pandaren werden zu 100 % NICHT als spielbare Rasse in WoW implementiert werden!

Für welche Fraktion sollen sie denn spielbar sein? Horde? Allianz: Mimimimi, wir wollen auch Pandas! Allian? Horde: Mimimimi, wir wollen auch Pandas! 

Was ich auch ausschließe ist, dass Pandaren sowohl von Horde, als auch von der Allianz gespielt werden können, wie soll das denn bitte im ach so tollen PvP aussehen?

Eher realistisch wird das wohl so aussehen:
_
"Der ferne und geheimnisvolle Kontinent Pandaria ist in Gefahr, eine uralte und bösartige Bedrohung sucht den Kontinent heim, der weise Kaiser der Pandaren, Nasi Goreng, ruft die Völker der Allianz und der Horde um Hilfe an, da die Pandaren nicht allein mit dieser Gefahr fertig werden und ein Scheitern gegen diese Bedrohung auch das Ende aller Völker von Azeroth bedeuten würde! Die Helden der Allianz und der Horde sind aufgerufen, diesem Hilfegesuch nach zukommen und nach Pandaria zu reisen! In der kaiserlichen Hauptstadt, Ching Chang Chong, haben sowohl Horde, als auch Allianz jeweils einen Stadtteil zugeteilt bekommen, von wo sie die Taktik für den Kampf gegen das Böse planen können! Dabei werden die Völker die Geheimnisse der (füge hier eine beliebige Zahl deiner Wahl ein) verschiedenen Länder auf Pandaria entdecken können, neue Gegner warten, neue Inis, Raids, Schlachtfelder und neue Fraktionen (Pandaren NPCs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) mit denen wir unsere Zeit vergeuden/_unseren Spaß haben werden!"


----------



## Norua (30. August 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Das eine bisher nicht im Spiel vorhandene Rasse kommt und das dies von langer Hand geplant ist und das es sich dabei um die Pandaren handelt, hätte jeder Archäologe sich an 3 bzw 5 Fingern abzählen können.



Da fühl ich mich als Worgen glatt diskriminiert!

@ Topic

Naja ich finde es gar nicht sooooo klar wie Blizz das machen wird, immherin haben sie mich mit der
Transmoggifikation (oder wie mans schreibt) schon sehr überrascht.

Es könnte möglich sein das Pandaren für beide Völker zu spielen sind nur mit anderen Skins.
Es könnte möglich sein das sie nur eine neue Klasse "mitbringen".
Es könnte möglich sein das es nur NPCs sind und weder eine neue Klasse noch Völker spielbar sind.
Oder es könnte auch sein das gar nichts davon zutrifft.

Ich erwarte den Oktober sehnsüchtig :>


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. August 2011)

Was für archäologische Funde erwartest du denn bei Worgen?

Dieses Volk (Menschen) ist so jung, daß da nicht allzuviel Unbekanntes zu entdecken wäre.


PS: Die Archetheorie halt ich aber auch nicht für wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Eher realistisch wird das wohl so aussehen:
> _
> "Der ferne und geheimnisvolle Kontinent Pandaria ist in Gefahr, eine uralte und bösartige Bedrohung sucht den Kontinent heim, der weise Kaiser der Pandaren, Nasi Goreng, ruft die Völker der Allianz und der Horde um Hilfe an, da die Pandaren nicht allein mit dieser Gefahr fertig werden und ein Scheitern gegen diese Bedrohung auch das Ende aller Völker von Azeroth bedeuten würde! Die Helden der Allianz und der Horde sind aufgerufen, diesem Hilfegesuch nach zukommen und nach Pandaria zu reisen! In der kaiserlichen Hauptstadt, Ching Chang Chong, haben sowohl Horde, als auch Allianz jeweils einen Stadtteil zugeteilt bekommen, von wo sie die Taktik für den Kampf gegen das Böse planen können! Dabei werden die Völker die Geheimnisse der (füge hier eine beliebige Zahl deiner Wahl ein) verschiedenen Länder auf Pandaria entdecken können, neue Gegner warten, neue Inis, Raids, Schlachtfelder und neue Fraktionen (Pandaren NPCs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) mit denen wir unsere Zeit vergeuden/_unseren Spaß haben werden!"



Vergiss mir bitte nicht den einsamen Irren auf einer Nebeninsel; einige Bootsmänner, die doch eigentlich nur nach Nordend wollten und auf der Suche nach einem schnelleren Weg in Pandaria gelandet sind; die Schönheit Pocacolumbus; den letzten Samurai (da gab es doch so einen tollen Film über einen Militärsfutzie, der erst gepflegt wird und später an Seite der anderen Asiaten kämpft...); das Dschungelbuch (gabs schließlich nicht im Sholazarbecken soweit ich mich erinnere) und zahlreiche Martial Arts Kämpfe.


----------



## Astherian (30. August 2011)

Ich glaub auch eher an ne neue Klasse (egal ob man Pandaren für Horde oder Allianz verfügbar machen würde, es würde es polarisieren ohne Ende). Irgendwas passendes wird sich Blizzard schon ausgedacht haben, wichtig ist halt immer dass es passt wie die Faust aufs Auge wie der DK bei Nordend.


----------



## Demonea (30. August 2011)

Meine Einschätzung ist der der meisten ähnlich:
Pandas als Neutrale Fraktion + Hauptstadt.
Vergleich KirinThor + Dalaraan
Neue Rassen gabs gerade erst, halte ich jetzt also für erstmal unwahrscheinlich, auch wenn ich Oger für die Horde toll fände.
Neue Klasse...durchaus möglich, nur würde das das Balancing wiedermal durcheinanderwürfeln und ich hoffe ja, dass es nicht wieder 
Heldenklasse genannt wird. Todesritter sind auch keine Helden sondern..naja Verräter oder Abtrünnige...ist auch egal.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (30. August 2011)

Merander schrieb:


> ich versteh ned warum alle so geil auf pandas sind.... ich find die einfach nur scheisse^^



[attachment=12154:pandaz.jpg]

Nothing more to say^^


----------

